# #82......"Never Forget" driveler.......



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

Gimme a minit on the song.


I'll just go with Nic's.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 11, 2013)

First visitor of this fine thread.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 11, 2013)

Aren't you supposed to have a song up top?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Aren't you supposed to have a song up top?


he's selective 'bout his music..........


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2013)

Lock er down.....


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2013)

last post


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2013)

wait....where is the music


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2013)

Allow me...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Allow me...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2013)

Excellent choice Nic!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2013)

'Bout that time!!!!!! MUD, get in gear, I'm driving today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2013)

Well, I had some BIG news for ya'll, but I forgetzz ???


----------



## Crickett (Sep 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, I had some BIG news for ya'll, but I forgetzz ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay, now I member . . .


----------



## Crickett (Sep 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, now I member . . .



Did you forget again?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Did you forget again?



Mebbe . . .


Gone for the night ya'll, wife's home . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 11, 2013)

Everyone is fed, the kitchen is cleaned up, I'm tired.  



Me time.  


Sing with me y'all...    


She was sippin’ on Southern and singin’ Marshall Tucker
We were falling in love in the sweet heart of summer
She hopped right up into the cab of my truck and said,
"Fire it up, let’s go get this thing stuck."


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm still sangin  

    

I've been thinkin' bout you all day baby
waitin' on that sun to go down
whatcha say I pick you up after work 
slide over, well slip out to the outskirts of town
got a blanket and a fifth of comfort
a little something to knock off the edge
it's supposed to get a little cool tonight
looks like I'm gonna have to hold you tight... yeah


Bout a mile off old mill road 
in that spot nobody knows
park the truck and we take off running
hurry up, girl I hear it coming
got a moon and a billion stars
sound of steel and old box cars
the thought of you is driving me insane
come on baby lets go listen to the night train

yeah I hope its gonna be a long one
if were lucky its moving slow
wouldn't mind if it lasted all night
lying next to you on that hillside lets go


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm done sangin for one night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

Not me!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Allow me...


Good choice Nick!!



Jeff C. said:


> Not me!




Folks I'm up here in Johnson City Tennesee for some training!!...........I thought it would be cooler up here in the Mountains!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2013)

Evenin Mr. RUTTN.  Give it a couple more days.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Mr. RUTTN.  Give it a couple more days.


A couple more days is not an option!!

Heading back to the MON Friday morning!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good choice Nick!!
> 
> 
> 
> Folks I'm up here in Johnson City Tennesee for some training!!...........I thought it would be cooler up here in the Mountains!!


Did you visit the site of the elephant hanging yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2013)

Thirsty on Thursday?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thirsty on Thursday?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2013)

mornin' tbug


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin' tbug



Mernin gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mernin gobble.



see you are sporting a new sassy sig


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> see you are sporting a new sassy sig



Yeah, I think that was the name of someone's beloved deceased cow or sumpin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2013)

Boiled eggs and a Mt. dew for breakfast, morning ya'll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Mornin kids....finish up the grass mowin chore today, pack our bags, and off to Daytona this evenin for a few days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Boiled eggs and a Mt. dew for breakfast, morning ya'll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



 

Don't make him *giggle*.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't make him *giggle*.


Bomblets? or Fraglets?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bomblets? or Fraglets?



The way that boy eats he can probably fire both at will.....shock and awe!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> The way that boy eats he can probably fire both at will.....shock and awe!!


Who's Will?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....finish up the grass mowin chore today, pack our bags, and off to Daytona this evenin for a few days.





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Where you going


Jeff C. said:


> Don't make him *giggle*.



lol, toot, now see what you did


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

Here


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Here



Where


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

Over there to the right


----------



## Crickett (Sep 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Boiled eggs and a Mt. dew for breakfast, morning ya'll.





Think that's what I'll have fer lunch only with a DC instead of MD.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....finish up the grass mowin chore today, pack our bags, and off to Daytona this evenin for a few days.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

I think I'm gonna twerk for a little while


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I think I'm gonna twerk for a little while



I think there is a diff. between a twerk and having a tick.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2013)

Po Po is in, i'm gone


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Po Po is in, i'm gone









Folks, we ask that ya`ll stop at the 1,000 post for a reason. It does start to bog down the forum speed, everytime somebody does a search. If this makes us the bad guy, or the "po po", reckon we`ll just have to live with it. 

Thank you for your cooperation in this.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, we ask that ya`ll stop at the 1,000 post for a reason. It does start to bog down the forum speed, everytime somebody does a search. If this makes us the bad guy, or the "po po", reckon we`ll just have to live with it.
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation in this.



Will do Nic. Morning to all you Youngins down in Georgia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, we ask that ya`ll stop at the 1,000 post for a reason. It does start to bog down the forum speed, everytime somebody does a search. If this makes us the bad guy, or the "po po", reckon we`ll just have to live with it.
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation in this.



Not a problem Nic , will do.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like Billy and his crew got out of control


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

You here?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 12, 2013)

Just passin' though, seein what I can see.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Looks like Billy and his crew got out of control



Ain't nuttin like a good spankin early in da moanin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....finish up the grass mowin chore today, pack our bags, and off to Daytona this evenin for a few days.


 I like Daytona.............. juss sayin.............


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You here?


Am now, good job. 


Keebs said:


> I like Daytona.............. juss sayin.............


We like Daytona , juss sayin


Nicodemus said:


> Folks, we ask that ya`ll stop at the 1,000 post for a reason. It does start to bog down the forum speed, everytime somebody does a search. If this makes us the bad guy, or the "po po", reckon we`ll just have to live with it.
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation in this.



You got it Nick, got no problem with rules or you. Still gonna call ya the Po Po though, cause i like to, two, 2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I like Daytona.............. juss sayin.............





mudracing101 said:


> Am now, good job.
> 
> We like Daytona , juss sayin
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 12, 2013)

Pringles original.... breakfast of champions.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 12, 2013)

<--------pancakes.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> <--------pancakes.



Showoff. 














I couldn't help it. My Oikos Blackberry Greek Yogurt just didn't cut it. Had to break down and open up the Pringles I brought to go with my turkey and provolone sammich.

The Pringles were WAAAAY better than the yogurt.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm ready fo da weekend


----------



## T.P. (Sep 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> i'm ready fo da weekend



tgif!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

<----------Cinnamon roll and 1/2 a nanner


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 12, 2013)

For Miguel and Quack... Sephora just emailed me to let me know that my favorite 


MAUVE

NOT RED


lipstick is back in stock.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <----------Cinnamon roll and 1/2 a nanner



What'd you do with the other half?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What'd you do with the other half?



Let Jag have it.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> tgif!!!!



Thank God It's Funny???? I don't get it


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Pringles original.... breakfast of champions.


Love me some pringles



T.P. said:


> <--------pancakes.


Love me some pancakes


T.P. said:


> tgif!!!!



Its my Friday eve


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Thank God It's Funny???? I don't get it


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Thank God It's Funny???? I don't get it



You should get it more often, you really should.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You should get it more often, you really should.



I try; I really do; but it usually just doesn't work out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me some pringles
> 
> 
> Love me some pancakes
> ...



No  fo cinnamon rolls and 1/2 nanners?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I try; I really do; but it usually just doesn't work out.



You got to twerk it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks ya`ll, have a goodun.  Regards...


----------



## T.P. (Sep 12, 2013)

_Twerk it good._


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mornin

Dang they got me workin dis mornin
To top it off, I told H22 Happy Friday dis mornin. He told me it wasn't Friday yet.


Great song Nic. I was singin it all day yesterday. That song ALWAYS get me choked up.  

That is all for now.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks ya`ll, have a goodun.  Regards...



Glad I could help!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

You're welcome.....anytime.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 12, 2013)

Didn't have internet for almost 10 hours. It was very frightful.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey, Pnut.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Didn't have internet for almost 10 hours. It was very frightful.



frightful..............that made me giggle.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> frightful..............that made me giggle.



Hurtful does me the same way.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jus lookin!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

I see


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> frightful..............that made me giggle.



toot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> toot



Silly. 
Seriously, that what my Mama called it. Or crackin yo britches. Or blowin yo whistle. Mostly just toot tho.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No  fo cinnamon rolls and 1/2 nanners?



Can't eat nanners.  


Depends. What kind of cinnamon roll?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2013)

Love me some nanners and cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Can't eat nanners.
> 
> 
> Depends. What kind of cinnamon roll?



And all this time I thought you still climbed trees. 


Da kind wiff cinnamon and icing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Gesundheit!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> And all this time I thought you still climbed trees.
> 
> 
> Da kind wiff cinnamon and icing.



I ain't never been Quack's monkey.     





That depends. Many cinnamon rolls claim to be cinnamon rolls but are actually a subpar imitation of the genuine thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Bananafanamomanafefibomana.....banannnna!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

What's fo lunch/dinner?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



My kids loved that movie! We took'em to see it at the theater! 



Jeff C. said:


> What's fo lunch/dinner?


2 boiled eggs
Stax (cause they better than Pringles) 
Sweet Tea
Pumpkin Delight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Pumpkin Delight


Quack is at your house?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2013)

pork chop casserole & french style cut green beans..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Quack


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh look


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Oh look


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Quack





Hey hole !!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm ok. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

giggle...........toot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2013)

Where be da Redirt ????



Haven't heard from OleCowman in awhile either ???


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where be da Redirt ????
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't heard from OleCowman in awhile either ???



I was wonderin' about OleCowman myself the other day.  I miss his post......he really made me giggle


Rodirt and Strangbean done run off together and got hitched in of those northeastern states


----------



## Crickett (Sep 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack is at your house?



No No:


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

5,000th......did it the other day; but ol billy got a whole thread kilt off


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> 5,000th......did it the other day; but ol billy got a whole thread kilt off


newbie!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Oh look





hdm03 said:


> I was wonderin' about OleCowman myself the other day.  I miss his post......he really made me giggle
> 
> 
> Rodirt and Strangbean done run off together and got hitched in of those northeastern states



 Oh well, when ya see em , tell em i said Congrats
I had a cheeseburger wif, bacon cheese and some kind of habanara (spelling?) sauce. Pretty ole good.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> newbie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2013)

I really should be working on my bird field . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really should be working on my bird field . . .


 well, then why ain'tcha?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really should be working on my bird field . . .



What are ya doing?  Throwing out bread crumbs fo da pigeons?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2013)

How's everyone up in here today


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What are ya doing?  Throwing out bread crumbs fo da pigeons?


You done runned him off!


blood on the ground said:


> How's everyone up in here today


Good n you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My kids loved that movie! We took'em to see it at the theater!
> 
> 
> 2 boiled eggs
> ...



Didn even know it was a movie 

Nuttun yet! 



T.P. said:


> I'm ok. Thanks for asking.



OK, good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> How's everyone up in here today



Not bad, yaself?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You done runned him off!
> 
> Good n you?



All's weyll


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not bad, yaself?



Hangin bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, then why ain'tcha?




It be hot outside . . . 





hdm03 said:


> What are ya doing?  Throwing out bread crumbs fo da pigeons?





Sumpin like that . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not bad, yaself?


you packed yet?


blood on the ground said:


> All's weyll


 Good Deal!


Hooked On Quack said:


> It be hot outside . . .


yeah it is..........


----------



## T.P. (Sep 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> 5,000th......did it the other day; but ol billy got a whole thread kilt off



I lost about 275 post in that thread.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2013)

I jus cooked me up a big ol plate of chicken livers...... One of my favorite meals


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I lost about 275 post in that thread.


 what'd ya'll do to get a Billy thread poofed?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Freakin blood thinners


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Freakin blood thinners



Didn't mean to rub you the wrong way dude


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you packed yet?
> 
> Good Deal!
> 
> yeah it is..........



Not yet, but won't take but a few minutes packin to go down there. Finished mowin though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Didn't mean to rub you the wrong way dude



You didn, a limb did though.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what'd ya'll do to get a Billy thread poofed?!?!



Billy posted some videos and pictures he shouldn't have. He also called some people some very bad names. Billy was PUI I believe.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy posted some videos and pictures he shouldn't have. He also called some people some very bad names. Billy was PUI I believe.



I was embarrassed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Guess I will go pack. Nobody wants to drivel.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not yet, but won't take but a few minutes packin to go down there. Finished mowin though.


one nanner sling & a pair of crocs & you're set, huh?


Jeff C. said:


> You didn, a limb did though.


 uh-oh!


T.P. said:


> Billy posted some videos and pictures he shouldn't have. He also called some people some very bad names. Billy was PUI I believe.


Billy is ALWAYS PUI!


peanutman04 said:


> I was embarrassed!


It musta been bad then to embarrass you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> one nanner sling & a pair of crocs & you're set, huh?
> 
> uh-oh!
> 
> ...



Dat's right. Crocks and flops.....gotta fit in at da beach.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 12, 2013)

Keebs, I gotta keep an eye on Billy wherever we go. That boy is always gitten into something.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat's right. Crocks and flops.....gotta fit in at da beach.





T.P. said:


> Keebs, I gotta keep an eye on Billy wherever we go. That boy is always gitten into something.


 I know, I have a kennel I keep handy, some trips it ain't even worth taking him on!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Bet he shows up in Daytona.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2013)

Have fun and be careful on da road Chiefhole !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

giggle


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

toot


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have fun and be careful on da road Chiefhole !!!



Will do, thanks. Haven't been to Daytona in forever. Gotta spruce up Grandpa's yard and shrubbery while I'm down there too, not all fun and play.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> toot



Savin mine for da ride this evenin


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 12, 2013)

What in tarnation are you folks doing in here?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy posted some videos and pictures he shouldn't have. He also called some people some very bad names. Billy was PUI I believe.





peanutman04 said:


> I was embarrassed!


Dang, what i miss, wait... wasnt bout me was it










hdm03 said:


> toot



You too??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What in tarnation are you folks doing in here?



Biding time.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Posting on borrowed time.




Oh... I see.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What in tarnation are you folks doing in here?


waiting on you.............. 


turtlebug said:


> Oh... I see.


Ohsnap!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn even know it was a movie
> 
> Nuttun yet!
> 
> ...



Actually 2 movies 
Despicable Me & Despicable Me 2
Very cute kids movies. 


Jeff C. said:


> Guess I will go pack. Nobody wants to drivel.





Keebs said:


> one nanner sling & a pair of crocs & you're set, huh?
> 
> uh-oh!
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What in tarnation are you folks doing in here?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh... I see.





Keebs said:


> waiting on you..............
> 
> Ohsnap!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2013)

Y'all check in with this thread, and then pm all of your friends on here and get them to check in on it too. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=770471


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all check in with this thread, and then pm all of your friends on here and get them to check in on it too.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=770471



10-4, Mig.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all check in with this thread, and then pm all of your friends on here and get them to check in on it too.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=770471



Kids sizes in the shirts?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all check in with this thread, and then pm all of your friends on here and get them to check in on it too.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=770471



I ain't got no fwends.  






Okay, all of y'all are getting a PM from me with the above link.  

I'll get a preview on those bracelets this weekend and post it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Kids sizes in the shirts?


I am not the one doing the shirts, but I will find out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I ain't got no fwends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You're awesome, I don't care what Bait says about you.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're awesome, I don't care what Bait says about you.



Glad you think so... in spite of what he says about me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Catch y'all later.....gonna go get ready!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2013)

Lets go to the house,


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch y'all later.....gonna go get ready!



When ya come by my exit blow the horn Ya'll be safe.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

later


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What in tarnation are you folks doing in here?





Waitin on sum pecan pie ???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Lets go to the house,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2013)

Erybody's gone, ya'll KNOW I can't be trusted by myself....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2013)

Bein a fund raiser SUCKS . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bein a fund raiser SUCKS . . .


Does that mean you crashed and burned?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does that mean you crashed and burned?




Nope, ain't no quit in Quack !!!!    We do have a custom built fire pit from my bud at Ace !!!  


Just couldn't get my big $$$ folks to answer their phones, no worries bro, I'm ON it !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, ain't no quit in Quack !!!!    We do have a custom built fire pit from my bud at Ace !!!
> 
> 
> Just couldn't get my big $$$ folks to answer their phones, no worries bro, I'm ON it !!!


I gotz da faiths in ya bro.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

Do what?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you visit the site of the elephant hanging yet?


..........I have been buried with work, and have not had time to get out, and see any of the local points of interest.

Driving back tomorrow........Hope to be home by 5:00 pm

Got to be in at work @ 7:00 am Saturday morning.

Going live with the new operating system at work on Sunday............Got to get everything ready!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 12, 2013)

Anyone home??


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2013)

Unk.....ya there


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2013)

hello Sucker Punch


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2013)

Quacky?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 12, 2013)

Hankus said:


> hello Sucker Punch



Hiyya Hanky


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Evening, people.
I've hit so many forums i've forgotten which ones i've posted in!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, people.
> I've hit so many forums i've forgotten which ones i've posted in!





You are currently posting in the Driveler thread. In the Campfire Forum. On GON.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hiyya Hanky



Hello, Nurse!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> You are currently posting in the Driveler thread. In the Campfire Forum. On GON.



How would you like bedpan duty? I can make it happen.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Hello, Nurse!



Woo Hoo!!

A girl could get used to that kind of flattery 

(after looking at it for a minute too long, I'm not even sure that flattery is a word...It sounds so.....weird....)


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hiyya Hanky







rhbama3 said:


> Evening, people.
> I've hit so many forums i've forgotten which ones i've posted in!



evenin bamer


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> How would you like bedpan duty? I can make it happen.



Bedpans are a piece of cake!! 

Worst thing I experience, smell wise, during clinical was an FMS that leaked. The man had a GI bleed.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 12, 2013)

Hankus said:


> evenin bamer



What kinda goodies are ya bringin' with you the the FPG?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Woo Hoo!!
> 
> A girl could get used to that kind of flattery
> 
> (after looking at it for a minute too long, I'm not even sure that flattery is a word...It sounds so.....weird....)


You'll get used to it. You earned it, so enjoy wriitng those initials behind your name. 


Hankus said:


> evenin bamer


Evening, Cuz!


Sugar Plum said:


> Bedpans are a piece of cake!!
> 
> Worst thing I experience, smell wise, during clinical was an FMS that leaked. The man had a GI bleed.



Dead bowel, gas gangrene, and GI bleeds are about as bad as it can get.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like it's bedtime....I'll check in tomorrow!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You'll get used to it. You earned it, so enjoy wriitng those initials behind your name.
> 
> Evening, Cuz!
> 
> ...



I swear, that was the only time I really almost puked on the patient. It was AWFUL!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Looks like it's bedtime....I'll check in tomorrow!



Good night, dear!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> What kinda goodies are ya bringin' with you the the FPG?



depends on if I got a job  I may hafta hitch a ride there as it is


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2013)

Y'all say a prayer for my bride please, we got results from the surgery today and the news was We are still in a battle. Thank the Lord it is not cancer  but it is still very serious.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all say a prayer for my bride please, we got results from the surgery today and the news was We are still in a battle. Thank the Lord it is not cancer  but it is still very serious.



got them botg  

We have made it to Friday


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 13, 2013)

And the brand new pump that UI Water installed last week goes down. 

Everyone in the subdivision without water again.

Not happy.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 13, 2013)

Amazing. Water back up all of a sudden.

At least I can shower now.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

Jus' looking.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

Reading the words.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all say a prayer for my bride please, we got results from the surgery today and the news was We are still in a battle. Thank the Lord it is not cancer  but it is still very serious.



You got 'em, dog.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

Morning, Its Friday Two boiled eggs for breakfast and a muffin.  Wish i knew how to embed video's i'd crank some "Its finally Friday" up in here


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all say a prayer for my bride please, we got results from the surgery today and the news was We are still in a battle. Thank the Lord it is not cancer  but it is still very serious.



Glad its not the C word Blood, Prayers and best wishes go out for you and your family.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

Wheres Hdm at?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh where is hdm03 at i wander


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

Its Friday,


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

Morning Sugar


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Sugar



Mornin' Mud!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh where is hdm03 at i wander



Don't be wanderin' too far away, ain't nobody got time to go find you when you get lost!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2013)

Gonna go scare up some grub. Behave, Mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go scare up some grub. Behave, Mud!



Bye, i'm gonna wait here for a while. If i wander i wont get out of sight. Last time Keebs had to come find me it wasnt pretty.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

Wonder , wander, tomato, tomoto, to , too, two, i cant spell.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

Morning Crickett.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 13, 2013)

Mornin' y'all!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

just keepin' it real


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

Here I am Mud


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

awwww hail!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 13, 2013)

Today is my Friday!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

I just walked in, threw my keys at the boss, told him where he could put them, and left. I don't need this.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Sugar



Morning Pumpkin'


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just walked in, threw my keys at the boss, told him where he could put them, and left. I don't need this.



Stand up to da man!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just walked in, threw my keys at the boss, told him where he could put them, and left. I don't need this.



Might need to go fishin!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just walked in, threw my keys at the boss, told him where he could put them, and left. I don't need this.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 13, 2013)

Key Lime Oikos will sure get your tastes buds awake in the mornings.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> awwww hail!





shakey gizzard said:


> Today is my Friday!


Mine toooooo



T.P. said:


> I just walked in, threw my keys at the boss, told him where he could put them, and left. I don't need this.





hdm03 said:


> Stand up to da man!


Or the wife





turtlebug said:


> Key Lime Oikos will sure get your tastes buds awake in the mornings.



Morning TBug.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey Keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 who can sneak in when you're around?!?!
You check in with MizVic? Ya'll ridin this weekend?  I got ya 2 SMART ducks picked out already!
Mornin Folks!
Blood.......... pm sent, darlin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> who can sneak in when you're around?!?!
> You check in with MizVic? Ya'll ridin this weekend?  I got ya 2 SMART ducks picked out already!
> Mornin Folks!
> Blood.......... pm sent, darlin!



She works tonight but i'll call ya tomorrow, we'll do something.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey.. whats the name of that game when you toot and you grab the cover and pull it up over your spouses head.?????


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

dutch oven


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey.. whats the name of that game when you toot and you grab the cover and pull it up over your spouses head.?????



The horizontal smokeout?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

Anybody know of any job openings around North Ga?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> She works tonight but i'll call ya tomorrow, we'll do something.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey.. whats the name of that game when you toot and you grab the cover and pull it up over your spouses head.?????





hdm03 said:


> dutch oven





T.P. said:


> The horizontal smokeout?


 one of the many reasons I am "Delitefully Divorced"!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Anybody know of any job openings around North Ga?


what kinda mad skilz ya got?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> dutch oven





T.P. said:


> The horizontal smokeout?



Yep thats it, a lil FYI, its not near as fun when the ole lady is at work.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep thats it, a lil FYI, its not near as fun when the ole lady is at work.



No No:No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep thats it, a lil FYI, its not near as fun when the ole lady is at work.



But, I can SO see you doin it to yoself.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what kinda mad skilz ya got?



I gots da skilz.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I gots da skilz.



Ladies like skillz. 

Dance skills, karate skills, jump rope skills....


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> But, I can SO see you doin it to yoself.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

<------Bacon, barely cooked with fat and grease dripping.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>


Where's yo manners Yom Kippur starts today.


T.P. said:


> <------Bacon, barely cooked with fat and grease dripping.



I had some of dat mysep wiff some cheese and a biskit.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

WOOT-WOOOOOT! I'M SO EXCITED THAT I JUST CANT HIDE IT!!! WHAT A DAY!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

Morning Mrs. Hawtnet.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I gots da skilz.


_*really?*_


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's yo manners Yom Kippur starts today.


And I know what TOMORROW is!!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> _*really?*_



_Yup_


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> _Yup_


_Hhhhhmmmmm................. interesting, veeeery interesting..............._


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> _Hhhhhmmmmm................. interesting, veeeery interesting..............._



You made me giggle.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2013)

Coolest kid response EVER:


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> You made me giggle.


you don't have the same affliction some of these other guys around here has when you giggle, do you?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

interesting


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

anyone seen Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

me neither


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Mrs. Hawtnet.


Mornin


Keebs said:


> And I know what TOMORROW is!!!!!!


YEUP!
AND I've won 2 T-Shirts on FB in the last week. Thinkin I might play lotto this week. feelin lucky.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm back , what i miss.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> YEUP!
> AND I've won 2 T-Shirts on FB in the last week. Thinkin I might play lotto this week. feelin lucky.


lucky you!!.............. how do you win shirts on FB???


mudracing101 said:


> I'm back , what i miss.


you b slackin, dude!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2013)

Happy Friday folks, it's deer season eve! Hope all is well in driveller nation....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back , what i miss.


We were sooooooo close.


Keebs said:


> lucky you!!.............. how do you win shirts on FB???
> 
> you b slackin, dude!



I just liked their page and commented on the picture. One was from the first job I ever had at Hodgson's Pharmacy. It's an Athens tradition. The other was on a Ga. Bulldog site. I won a Georgia shirt that says LS Who?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 13, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Coolest kid response EVER:


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Friday folks, _*it's deer season eve*_! Hope all is well in driveller nation....


only for bow hunters!!!!!!! which I ain't!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We were sooooooo close.
> 
> 
> I just liked their page and commented on the picture. One was from the first job I ever had at Hodgson's Pharmacy. It's an Athens tradition. The other was on a Ga. Bulldog site. I won _*a Georgia shirt that says LS Who?*_


You GO Girl!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We were sooooooo close.



Me and you aint close no more????????


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2013)

Lunch time


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

30 more minutes and its lunch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Me and you aint close no more????????



Close to bein Kang, silly.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Lunch time



Just about.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2013)

What's fer lunch


----------



## Crickett (Sep 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's fer lunch


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Lunch time





mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's fer lunch


I'll be eatin Good here in a bit........... boss is grillin cheekun and cooking baked beans & baked taters & texas toast!


Crickett said:


>


I found some of that laughing cow cheese last night & bought some, haven't tried it yet, will report back when I do!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I found some of that laughing cow cheese last night & bought some, haven't tried it yet, will report back when I do!



 I had some with my Triscuits earlier.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 13, 2013)

Ham sandwich & green olives


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh man......... this stuff is gooooooood!


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Crispy fried steak n white gravy, brocoaly n cheese, salat.....I thru


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

Afternoon youngins


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> One was from the first job I ever had at Hodgson's Pharmacy. It's an Athens tradition.



boy thats a name blast from the past ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> boy thats a name blast from the past ...



5 cent icecream cones. 
I think they're a dollar now.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

Wooot-woooot!!!! Maybe! Wish me luck!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

I wasn't even tryin'


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

I needz a nap!



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins


Afternoon Pops!  How high ya kickin today?


Nugefan said:


> boy thats a name blast from the past ...


Hey Andy!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll be eatin Good here in a bit........... boss is grillin cheekun and cooking baked beans & baked taters & texas toast!
> 
> I found some of that laughing cow cheese last night & bought some, haven't tried it yet, will report back when I do!


Sounds good


Hornet22 said:


> Crispy fried steak n white gravy, brocoaly n cheese, salat.....I thru


Sounds good 2


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins





T.P. said:


> Wooot-woooot!!!! Maybe! Wish me luck!!!!!!



Good luck


Roast and gravey wif mashed taters, fried chicken, broc. and cheese, turnips wif pepper sauce and an ice cream


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Crispy fried steak n white gravy, brocoaly n cheese, salat.....I thru



And I saw you doing it!!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello, KD!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And I saw you doing it!!!



Well............. I'm jeleous.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Wooot-woooot!!!! Maybe! Wish me luck!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Wooot-woooot!!!! Maybe! Wish me luck!!!!!!


you're not supposed to let folks know your tryin............ sheesh, rookie!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> And I saw you doing it!!!


were you the one in da bushes???????


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you're not supposed to let folks know your tryin............ sheesh, rookie!:


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2013)

Off ta werk.... Booooooo


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

Work not good..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


>


(you KNOW we're gonna git in truble, right?)


blood on the ground said:


> Off ta werk.... Booooooo


 ain't no way I could handle the shift work schedule.......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Work not good..


 not everybody can tell the boss to take a leap, ya know!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not everybody can tell the boss to take a leap, ya know!



Man-up and tell him what you think about him! What's the worst he can do?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


>





Keebs said:


> (you KNOW we're gonna git in truble, right?)
> 
> ain't no way I could handle the shift work schedule.......


Hea you two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









blood on the ground said:


> Off ta werk.... Booooooo


I sawy


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 13, 2013)

Fweepy


----------



## Crickett (Sep 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Oh man......... this stuff is gooooooood!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2013)

Last day off, my weekend to work . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

Today is my Friday afternoon......


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

The wheels on the bus go round and round, round and round.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Today is my Friday afternoon......





You bowhunting this weekend ???


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The wheels on the bus go round and round, round and round.



Love that song


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

What's up


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

whats up


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

whats up///


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

You cant make but so many duplicate post and it wont work no mo


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

All through the town.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You bowhunting this weekend ???



Bow hunting in the morning and then tailgating bright and early Sunday morning!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You cant make but so many duplicate post and it wont work no mo



Cheater.....

It's. Friday da 13th


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Cheater.....
> 
> It's. Friday da 13th



Just as long as its Friday


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just as long as its Friday



It is...all day long


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ya'll have a GRAND weekend!



Over and out.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> All through the town.



You gonna be a school bus driver?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You gonna be a school bus driver?



Nah, I just stoled a bus and am really pumped right now.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Man-up and tell him what you think about him! What's the worst he can do?


I'm a wimenz, how do I "man up"???


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hea you two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tole him we were gonna get in truble!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day off, my weekend to work . . .


then enjoy it while it lasts............. 


T.P. said:


> The wheels on the bus go round and round, round and round.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nah, I just stoled a bus and am really pumped right now.



Yeah; I always get a big rush after committing a felony........can't beat it!


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 5 cent icecream cones.
> I think they're a dollar now.



Those were the days ....



Keebs said:


> Hey Andy!!!!!



Hey Darlin' ... 

Hope ya doin' good ....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; I always get a big rush after committing a felony........can't beat it!



Well, make sure you challenge the police chasing you to a footrace after you wreck the bus. After that, a wrestling match would be much appreciated. They like it when you do that.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> Those were the days ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 can't complain!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

fidy fo mo minutes


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

fo T ate minutez


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

stupid forum clock


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

I am so ready to go.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

Free at last... free at last!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Bow hunting in the morning and then tailgating bright and early Sunday morning!





Who's tail will you be gating ??


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's tail will you be gating ??



Who eva will let me.......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I am so ready to go.


meeee tooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


hdm03 said:


> Who eva will let me.......


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

later folks....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

Ok, get ready Mud, I'm brangin da truck around!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2013)

Later


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2013)

I want to go home


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 13, 2013)

Well, my hibachi steak morphed into a very bland hibachi chicken. 

I ate the zucchini and a little bit of the rice.

Two spoons of B&J's Karmel Sutra and that's the extent of my excitement for tonight. 

Now to sit here and try to find something to do until midnight so I can go get Mini-Me from the school....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, my hibachi steak morphed into a very bland hibachi chicken.
> 
> I ate the zucchini and a little bit of the rice.
> 
> ...


pre-pack?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, my hibachi steak morphed into a very bland hibachi chicken.
> 
> I ate the zucchini and a little bit of the rice.
> 
> ...


We could have a text fest.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We could have a text fest.



 you have a pm to answer...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you have a pm to answer...........


PM's don't ding. Texts do.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM's don't ding. Texts do.



DING DING DING DING DING........... oh, wait, you meant.............. ohshucksnevermind..................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> DING DING DING DING DING........... oh, wait, you meant.............. ohshucksnevermind..................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM's don't ding. Texts do.



OH & QUIT  'ing me, that ain't my thang & you know it!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



 whaaa???? you know me.................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

not getting the mileage tonight..... 2 posts.......mix..........2 posts..........mix............. sheesh, I need a personal bar tender please......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> OH & QUIT  'ing me, that ain't my thang & you know it!



Well, I can't find a twerking smiley........


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm confused again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm confused again!


About?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> About?



I just stay that way lately


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I just stay that way lately


I unnerstan


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2013)

It's feeling very nice outside right now


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2013)

......lurking.......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a title under my name!!!! Woot Woot!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I can't find a twerking smiley........


Thank GAWD!


blood on the ground said:


> I'm confused again!


bless yo heart!


Sugar Plum said:


> ......lurking.......



hey Nurse Sugah!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> ......lurking.......



Stalker!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a title under my name!!!! Woot Woot!!!!!!



 they spelled it RONG!! Congrats Darlin', *I* know a lot of us are sooooo proud of you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hey Nurse Sugah!



 Hi Keebs!!



blood on the ground said:


> Stalker!!!!!



Shhhhh.....I'm tryin' ta be sneeky.  



Keebs said:


> they spelled it RONG!! Congrats Darlin', *I* know a lot of us are sooooo proud of you!!!!!!!!



Thank you! I'm just glad I didn't up and quit all those times I wanted to. It feels AMAZING to finally have done something!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> they spelled it RONG!! Congrats Darlin', *I* know a lot of us are sooooo proud of you!!!!!!!!



Can you fax me a beer?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hi Keebs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay......but it ain't a werkin


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2013)

What,what!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks like the spellin' is fixed!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Okay......but it ain't a werkin



Dang. I'll just have to try again later....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hi Keebs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl, please, we know you ain't the "quiting" type!  Even though you were soooo justified in switching programs, you kept at it!


blood on the ground said:


> Can you fax me a beer?



 sorry, I so wish I could, but I don't have a fax here at the house, how 'bout I go fix me another drink just for you?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Looks like the spellin' is fixed!



 Lawd have Mercy, someone is "watching" us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Girl, please, we know you ain't the "quiting" type!  Even though you were soooo justified in switching programs, you kept at it!



You know me well. I don't do quittin'. Especially at something like that. And *especially* if someone says I won't be able to do it


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Lawd have Mercy, someone is "watching" us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Looks like the spellin' is fixed!


Sorry, it looked right when I typed it. Sorry bout that


Keebs said:


> Lawd have Mercy, someone is "watching" us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hi Keebs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ain't stuck me wif none of those sharp thangs yet.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

PM returned


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2013)

PM received.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2013)

Ok; good


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 14, 2013)

ttt foe the late night crowd.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 14, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> ttt foe the late night crowd.



What crowd?  Sure is quiet in here.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> What crowd?  Sure is quiet in here.



sowwy, I had my mouth stuffed...........


----------



## Crickett (Sep 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sowwy, I had my mouth stuffed...........



Whatchyu doin up so late?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Whatchyu doin up so late?



soberin up, what's your story?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> soberin up, what's your story?



Hubby's working & I can't sleep


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hubby's working & I can't sleep



 I like my excuse better..........


----------



## Crickett (Sep 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I like my excuse better..........



Yeah me too! I wanted a few glasses of wine but can't since it's just me & the youngins!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yeah me too! I wanted a few glasses of wine but can't since it's just me & the youngins!



I promise............ one day that will change.......... sorry, Confucius said that, not me............. guess I'll turn in, hope you get some rest!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I like my excuse better..........



It's protocol!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I promise............ one day that will change.......... sorry, Confucius said that, not me............. guess I'll turn in, hope you get some rest!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Man, that was a tough white screen this morning...

Where's that lazy good for nuttin Gobblin? 

Merin errybuddy.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man, that was a tough white screen this morning...
> 
> Where's that lazy good for nuttin Gobblin?
> 
> Merin errybuddy.





Morning MC...waiting on Gobblin's coffee and gonna ride out to Hamburg and check it out.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 14, 2013)

Got a jacket on in Franklin Co, Ga. Right nice out here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2013)

Maaaaaaaan, it feelz GOOD out this morning !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Got a jacket on in Franklin Co, Ga. Right nice out here.



If it was that nice you would be without the jacket showing off your weather indicators.....


----------



## T.P. (Sep 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaaan, it feelz GOOD out this morning !!!



Heck yeah! Got my coffee and headed outside to the porch in my undies and got hit with sub zero temps! I guess I'm gonna have to start getting all dressed up for coffee now.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> If it was that nice you would be without the jacket showing off your weather indicators.....



See above post.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2013)

Sitting up a tree with this youngster of mine waiting on a wild goat to pass by


----------



## T.P. (Sep 14, 2013)

Good luck, blood!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 14, 2013)

And baby blood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> See above post.



To late for that.... Your man card has been temporarily suspended for admitting you had to put a jacket on..... Please....cold...lol


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> And baby blood!



Thanks


T.p.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> To late for that.... Your man card has been temporarily suspended for admitting you had to put a jacket on..... Please....cold...lol



My man card is very sensitive to cold.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 14, 2013)

Ahhhh.... How I love opening morning! Can't wait to let this 7mag eat some venison!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

allrighty then...... its cold( somewhere), Blood on the ground is up in a tree, Quack is missing from a dove field( AJ posted it), and missing mancard TP is opening gun season early. 
Gonna be a good day, tater.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Shhhhhh, Ima tryin ta watch foobaw.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shhhhhh, Ima tryin ta watch foobaw.......



I'm watching Southern Miss and Arkysaw. Just not liking these new colors that SoMiss is sporting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm watching Southern Miss and Arkysaw. Just not liking these new colors that SoMiss is sporting.


I'm watchin UCLA and Nebraska.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm watching, nuttin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm watching, nuttin.



Well duh. You're a tech fan.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 14, 2013)

Holy crap. Our water is backin' up into the house. Emily flushed a toilet and the sink and tubs started fillin' up. Ugh!! Rob drained everything into the yard by opening the pipe under the house....but we still have to unclog the pipe leading to the septic tank. Lawd, I hope it's just clogged!! I hate to think that a tree root did this!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

A fine Saturday afternoon youngins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm watchin UCLA and Nebraska.


Just turned it over there. Got an upset alert going with Akron on top of Meeechigan in the 3rd quarter.


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm watching, nuttin.


Turn the TV on. 


Sugar Plum said:


> Holy crap. Our water is backin' up into the house. Emily flushed a toilet and the sink and tubs started fillin' up. Ugh!! Rob drained everything into the yard by opening the pipe under the house....but we still have to unclog the pipe leading to the septic tank. Lawd, I hope it's just clogged!! I hate to think that a tree root did this!


I hope its not a full septic tank. When did you last have it serviced? 


KyDawg said:


> A fine Saturday afternoon youngins.


Afternoon, Charlie. 
I certainly enjoyed just staying home and sleeping late. Just waiting on the Tide/Tamu game.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope its not a full septic tank. When did you last have it serviced?



It was drained before we moved in, two years ago. Rob opened the drain, to empty the standing water into the yard, but now he's gone to Lowe's to get a snake. Hopefully it's just a clog somewhere!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> It was drained before we moved in, two years ago. Rob opened the drain, to empty the standing water into the yard, but now he's gone to Lowe's to get a snake. Hopefully it's just a clog somewhere!



Well, if it backed up in several places at the same time, its a main line issue. Hope its accessible. Nothing worse than working under a slab.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, if it backed up in several places at the same time, its a main line issue. Hope its accessible. Nothing worse than working under a slab.



I sure hope so, too! Rob said we'll have to , uh, use buckets outside until Monday if he has to call someone...


----------



## T.P. (Sep 14, 2013)

Has he opened the lid and checked the tank?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> It was drained before we moved in, two years ago. Rob opened the drain, to empty the standing water into the yard, but now he's gone to Lowe's to get a snake. Hopefully it's just a clog somewhere!





Dang, that's a crappy job . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Has he opened the lid and checked the tank?







Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, that's a crappy job . . .



Yeah....poor kids won't get to play in the backyard til it's all washed away.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 14, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yeah....poor kids won't get to play in the backyard til it's all washed away.



What...I was being serious. If it's full ya don't need the snake.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2013)

Looky who I ran into today. CRICKETT! Glad I finally got to meet her and her sweet family!!! Georgia Belle was at the festival too painting faces. 
Great Birthday so far!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 14, 2013)

Crickett don't look nothing like a cricket? That's false advertisement.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looky who I ran into today. CRICKETT! Glad I finally got to meet her and her sweet family!!! Georgia Belle was at the festival too painting faces.
> Great Birthday so far!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What...I was being serious. If it's full ya don't need the snake.



Sorry....it's been that kind of day, I ain't thinkin' straight. 

He opened the lid in the backyard to check. Once he flushed everything out of the house, we flushed all the toilets and nothing backed up. So, it's from the house to the tank that is clogged. He got a snake and ran it in. Bumped into something solid. My brother in law said something about a mini tank before the big tank? I have no freaking clue. Now, he's digging up the spot the snake thumped....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sorry....it's been that kind of day, I ain't thinkin' straight.
> 
> He opened the lid in the backyard to check. Once he flushed everything out of the house, we flushed all the toilets and nothing backed up. So, it's from the house to the tank that is clogged. He got a snake and ran it in. Bumped into something solid. My brother in law said something about a mini tank before the big tank? I have no freaking clue. Now, he's digging up the spot the snake thumped....


Too much fiber.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 14, 2013)

I went through the same thing and there was a small tank. But mine was a basement set-up and the pump in the small tank was bad. It was an outside pump and I had no clue what I had until two days later and a hurt back from digging a half acre of yard up.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=743371&highlight=


----------



## Crickett (Sep 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looky who I ran into today. CRICKETT! Glad I finally got to meet her and her sweet family!!! Georgia Belle was at the festival too painting faces.
> Great Birthday so far!



I completely forgot it was your birthday!

It was great meetin y'all today too! We definitely need to get together for dinner/supper one evening! Somewhere where it ain't so dadgum HOT! My kids were ready to go after we left the BBQ judging thingy. 

Happy Birthday Girl! 



T.P. said:


> Crickett don't look nothing like a cricket? That's false advertisement.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I completely forgot it was your birthday!
> 
> It was great meetin y'all today too! We definitely need to get together for dinner/supper one evening! Somewhere where it ain't so dadgum HOT! My kids were ready to go after we left the BBQ judging thingy.
> 
> Happy Birthday Girl!



We need a neighborhood gathering at Top Dawgs one Friday night.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We need a neighborhood gathering at Top Dawgs one Friday night.



Yep!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I completely forgot it was your birthday!
> 
> It was great meetin y'all today too! We definitely need to get together for dinner/supper one evening! Somewhere where it ain't so dadgum HOT! My kids were ready to go after we left the BBQ judging thingy.
> 
> Happy Birthday Girl!


When you get my age, you really don't like Birfdays.Thanks tho.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> We need a neighborhood gathering at Top Dawgs one Friday night.



Sho nuff.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too much fiber.



Gawd....I hope this doesn't cost us $$$$. He's already dug up a good portion of the yard and ran into some sort of tank. Not sure if it's the septic tank itself, or a "solids" tank that drains into the tank...

Why does this stuff always happen??? Guess I'll be drivin' around next week with my resume and copies of all my licenses in my hand. I need to find a job! If we'd both been working this whole time, I coulda just called a septic man to come fix it. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looky who I ran into today. CRICKETT! Glad I finally got to meet her and her sweet family!!! Georgia Belle was at the festival too painting faces.
> Great Birthday so far!



Oh my! Crickett sure is a cutie!! 

Happy Birthday Mandy!!  I hope you've enjoyed your day!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm gonna be a nervous wreck before this game is over.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gawd....I hope this doesn't cost us $$$$. He's already dug up a good portion of the yard and ran into some sort of tank. Not sure if it's the septic tank itself, or a "solids" tank that drains into the tank...
> 
> Why does this stuff always happen??? Guess I'll be drivin' around next week with my resume and copies of all my licenses in my hand. I need to find a job! If we'd both been working this whole time, I coulda just called a septic man to come fix it.
> 
> ...


Aint she. Thanks.Been a good one so far.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gonna be a nervous wreck before this game is over.



I can not believe I'm pulling for Bama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint she. Thanks.Been a good one so far.
> 
> 
> I can not believe I'm pulling for Bama.


You doin it cause you be a WINNAH...


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 14, 2013)

Roll Tide...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Roll Tide...


Hey LB. What'd da Dr. say about you?


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey LB. What'd da Dr. say about you?




1st test/ blood work. LDL is high 

2cd test/ pulmonary breathing . Not good...COPD/Spariva inhaler once a day. Baby asprin once a day.

3rd test/ stress test. Passed and heart showing normal and no  known  past heart attack.

4th test is Tuesday. abdominal blockage somewhere. Abdominal ultra sound, with the plan of action the next day, with all 3 doctors.

Last cig was last Friday. I have gained 3 lbs.

Have changed my diet with fruits and veggies. Laying off the dairy products and hopefully, I can convince them of no surgery, with meds and exercise/diet, and no smoking.


Did I mention my last cigarette was last Friday!!!!!!   I WILL NEVER GO BACK!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 14, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Did I mention my last cigarette was last Friday!!!!!!   I WILL NEVER GO BACK!!!






Congrats!! Keep it up! It's amazing how much more you can taste and how much easier you'll be able to breathe now.





FINALLY!! Rob managed to get the pipe unclogged. Turns out, there's a 45degree bend in the pipe that leads to the septic tank. That's where the clog was. I could hear him cussin' and swearin' through the closed windows. Then, I looked out and saw him just slammin' that snake into whatever was in it's way. 

He looked ridiculous as he was jumpin' up and down after everything flowed into the tank after he unclogged it.  You'd think the man just won some $$$$$. Well, I guess after worryin' about how many thousands it would have cost to have something dug up, it kinda would seem like ya won some money


----------



## Crickett (Sep 14, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gawd....I hope this doesn't cost us $$$$. He's already dug up a good portion of the yard and ran into some sort of tank. Not sure if it's the septic tank itself, or a "solids" tank that drains into the tank...
> 
> Why does this stuff always happen??? Guess I'll be drivin' around next week with my resume and copies of all my licenses in my hand. I need to find a job! If we'd both been working this whole time, I coulda just called a septic man to come fix it.
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint she. Thanks.Been a good one so far.
> 
> 
> I can not believe I'm pulling for Bama.



Y'all are too sweet!  

I hate that about your septic tank issues! I feel your pain. We went thru that 2 years ago at the other house! 2 different co's came out! 1st guy said it just needed to be pumped so we shelled out the money for him to do it & the next day it was backed up again. We got another co to come out & they found the problem. We had to have all new lines put in. Good thing about where we are now...we are renting so if anything like that happens it don't come out of our pocket but still  we don't have any kinda issues cause our land lords are great people!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 14, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Congrats!! Keep it up! It's amazing how much more you can taste and how much easier you'll be able to breathe now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2013)

Heyyyyyy, Crickett IS a cutie !!!   






Happy Birfday Mandy girl !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Did I mention my last cigarette was last Friday!!!!!!   I WILL NEVER GO BACK!!!


YOU DA MAN!!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks Sugar Plum...55 years old and started when I was 16. Never thought I'd see this day smoke free. Now I'm just a eatin machine. Gonna go from 99 lbs to 135 in about 3 weeks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Thanks Sugar Plum...55 years old and started when I was 16. Never thought I'd see this day smoke free. Now I'm just a eatin machine. Gonna go from 99 lbs to 135 in about 3 weeks!


I've got about 35 lbs you can have. Just not sure how to make it happen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got about 35 lbs you can have. Just not sure how to make it happen.





Between me and Miggie we could make Laney a whole nudder man !!!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyy, Crickett IS a cutie !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Between me and Miggie we could make Laney a whole nudder man !!!!


He'd be a foot taller too.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got about 35 lbs you can have. Just not sure how to make it happen.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Between me and Miggie we could make Laney a whole nudder man !!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He'd be a foot taller too.






Oh  man!!!  I'd be a lean mean weather predicting/twista machine!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Oh  man!!!  I'd be a lean mean weather predicting/twista machine!!!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey Hugh, any fish in that lake @ Hamburg? Drove out there today to check it out. Pretty nice I must say...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Hey Hugh, any fish in that lake @ Hamburg? Drove out there today to check it out. Pretty nice I must say...


Oh yeah.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Good Lawd. I need a drank now.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 14, 2013)

I thank I'm gonna roll one.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 14, 2013)

Yup, haven't had burritos in a while.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good Lawd. I need a drank now.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good Lawd. I need a drank now.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 14, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



See post #417


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> See post #417


I know.......I was just messing around with him...........It humors me to watch folks get all worked up over a game!!


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 14, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I know.......I was just messing around with him...........It humors me to watch folks get all worked up over a game!!


















but you won't tolerate any rude behavior  in it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I know.......I was just messing around with him...........It humors me to watch folks get all worked up over a game!!


When Ga. plays it's "just a game" . When Alabama plays even E.F. Hutton stops talking.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

I swear i feel like i'm playing whack a mole tonight between 4 different forums.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I swear i feel like i'm playing whack a mole tonight between 4 different forums.


Just ban em all.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When Ga. plays it's "just a game" . When Alabama plays even E.F. Hutton stops talking.


Doesn't matter who wins or loses!!!.........The sky will still be blue if it is not raining, and grey when it is or about to!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just ban em all.



thinking.......thinking..........no. I better not.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 14, 2013)

Woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Evening my friends down in Georgia.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Woo hoo!!!!!



Nothing like a properly working plumbing system, eh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Woo hoo!!!!!


Hooty Hoo!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening my friends down in Georgia.



HI!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Nothing like a properly working plumbing system, eh?



I, er, had a big lunch.... SOOOO very glad the plumbing is working.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hooty Hoo!!!



Hot diggity dog!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening my friends down in Georgia.


Good evening Mr. Charlie!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hooty Hoo!!!


Goober is that you???



Sugar Plum said:


> I, er, had a big lunch.... SOOOO very glad the plumbing is working.


Good to hear that Y'all got the plumbing working again!!........That kind of problem can get expensive!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> HI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh man, Texas is losing to Ole Miss 37-23 in the 4th quarter!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 14, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good to hear that Y'all got the plumbing working again!!........That kind of problem can get expensive!!



Yep....Rob was worried that it was gonna boil down to calling a septic man. So glad we didn't have to!



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Oh lawd....

 I think I'm going to start mixing some Miralax into everyone's drinks for supper. I sure don't want to go through this mess again.

Plus, I just found out that my new upper body workout consists of shoveling all the clay back into the massive hole in the back yard....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh man, Texas is losing to Ole Miss 37-23 in the 4th quarter!



Is that game on I cant find it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep....Rob was worried that it was gonna boil down to calling a septic man. So glad we didn't have to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, well, yeah, umm................no comment.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm, well, yeah, umm................no comment.



Skeered? 

I hope I'll be calling it a night soon. Emily woke up and puked up about a gallon worth of fluid, and Rex is STILL holding out. I'm so dern sleepy!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Is that game on I cant find it.



No, i'm having to keep an ESPN gamecast tab open to keep up with the boxscore. Not televised as far as i know( unless you have the Longhorn network).


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 14, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Speaking of poo (  ) I think I'm going to start mixing some Miralax into everyone's drinks for supper. I sure don't want to go through this mess again.
> 
> Plus, I just found out that my new upper body workout consists of shoveling all the clay back into the massive hole in the back yard....


 You can do it Nurse Cortney!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> No, i'm having to keep an ESPN gamecast tab open to keep up with the boxscore. Not televised as far as i know( unless you have the Longhorn network).



Guess I forgot to add the Longhorn network to my new package.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 14, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Skeered?
> 
> I hope I'll be calling it a night soon. Emily woke up and puked up about a gallon worth of fluid, and Rex is STILL holding out. I'm so dern sleepy!!



My son just now feel asleep! It's about time too! I'm so tired!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My son just now feel asleep! It's about time too! I'm so tired!


Good night!!........Time for me too/to/two!!.......Got to start a long day early in the morning!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Yep, I'm out too, to, two 

Big gig moanin tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 15, 2013)

Being jolted awake by a thermonuclear hot flash is one thing.

But to find out your front porch is covered in ants the hard way takes the misery to entirely different level.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Being jolted awake by a thermonuclear hot flash is one thing.
> 
> But to find out your front porch is covered in ants the hard way takes the misery to entirely different level.


I sowwy TBug.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sowwy TBug.



Thanks 

I'm beginning to think I suffer from Wobbert-Woo!  syndrome.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm beginning to think I suffer from Wobbert-Woo!  syndrome.


You electrocuted yourself and bumped your noggin too???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2013)

Today's my Friday !!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 15, 2013)

Just passing through, assessing the damage.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2013)

yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2013)

s      l      o      w  .      .      .


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> s      l      o      w  .      .      .



1 bird, shot twice, kilted it, that's the Saturday hunt recap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> 1 bird, shot twice, kilted it, that's the Saturday hunt recap





You're doing better than me !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2013)

hdm03's gonna be mad, Lauren stopped in and he wasn't there to stawk her !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2013)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2013)

Howdy boys. What's goin on in here this afternoon?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


>





Hiya !!


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya !!



I met her firstNo No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2013)

Monon's


----------



## Crickett (Sep 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>







Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya !!







Hornet22 said:


> I met her firstNo No:







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monon's



Jealous?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2013)

Crack dat whip !!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2013)

4 shots, no birds


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> 4 shots, no birds


Have you tried aiming at the birds when you shoot?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 15, 2013)

Finally got to spend some quality time wif da youngin. Went to the club and planted a new food plot, had a great BBQ cookout saturday night. Hunted this morning ( great weather but deer did not cooperate )  and all in all had a great time with Sam. PRICELESS $$


----------



## T.P. (Sep 15, 2013)

<----Hamburger steaks and franch fried pataters.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Finally got to spend some quality time wif da youngin. Went to the club and planted a new food plot, had a great BBQ cookout saturday night. Hunted this morning ( great weather but deer did not cooperate )  and all in all had a great time with Sam. PRICELESS $$


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2013)

spent all day watching foobaw and did a water change in the aquarium. Cleaning up the kitchen and about to order some chicky wangs, flied lice, and house spacial lo mein from the House of China.
Bubbette snoozin' in th recliner and Jenny about 15 minutes out from home after a trip to Atlanta to trailer a horse.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have you tried aiming at the birds when you shoot?



nope


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> 4 shots, no birds





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have you tried aiming at the birds when you shoot?





Hankus said:


> nope


Spray, and pray works for me...............Most of the time not, but I have a good time whenever I get the chance!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2013)

Tonight is my Mundy.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2013)

Get out of the bed and go to work you bunch of knuckle dragging idjits.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Get out of the bed and go to work you bunch of knuckle dragging idjits.....



I resemble that remark and sure am glad Monday only comes once a week.

Eye opener for any who partakes


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I resemble that remark and sure am glad Monday only comes once a week.
> 
> Eye opener for any who partakes



Thank you sir! I feel like I have been up all night....


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2013)

3 more hrs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm not a knuckledragginidjit.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not a knuckledragginidjit.



Denial, so sad.

Mernin Miggie


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Denial, so sad.
> 
> Mernin Miggie


I'm in Jawja, not Egypt............idjit.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm in Jawja, not Egypt............idjit.



Now days its almost all the same.... Howmayihelptchoo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Now days its almost all the same.... Howmayihelptchoo


You're spending way too much time at Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2013)

yep


----------



## T.P. (Sep 16, 2013)

Passing through, just looking at the words.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're spending way too much time at Dunkin Donuts.



Dairy queen


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2013)

Werd.  Today is my Tuesday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Werd.  Today is my Tuesday.



Seems like every week we all have a Tuesday don't it?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok, who took da weekend away?!?!?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 16, 2013)

*yawn* two mile walk finished....I need a nap.....*yawn*


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> *yawn* two mile walk finished....I need a nap.....*yawn*



Tiffin up woman...you need combat boots and a drill Sargent running you at 3am.... Such a wonderful experience


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mornin.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ok, who took da weekend away?!?!?



I know right. Well when you find em, lemme know cause I wanna beat the tar out of em.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> *yawn* two mile walk finished....I need a nap.....*yawn*


 I don't know HOW you do it......... other than being younger & smarter........... 


mudracing101 said:


> Morning.


DuckMiester!!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Tiffin up woman...you need combat boots and a drill Sargent running you at 3am.... Such a wonderful experience


ohhush!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.


Mornin!


turtlebug said:


> I know right. Well when you find em, lemme know cause I wanna beat the tar out of em.


They won't EVEN know what hit them!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2013)

Belated HAPPY BIRFDAY to MrsHawtnett. 

I hope it was a great day for ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Belated HAPPY BIRFDAY to MrsHawtnett.
> 
> I hope it was a great day for ya.



Thank ya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2013)

H22 got Swatted Saturday. Funny story. First let me say that H22 is scared ta deff of the Po Po. He was meeting up with a guy on the ODT for a deal. Told the guy what he would be driving and where to meet. The guy told Chris that he would be driving a Charger. Chris was parked and waiting for the guy. All the sudden this Swat car pulls up headed straight for Chris’ truck door. Another pulls up on the other side of the truck. Chris just puts both hands on his steering wheel and is scared ta deff he done done sompin wrong. The guy walks up to Chris’ truck and says, Are you Chris? Chris said, yes sir. Then the guy proceeds to tell Chris he is there for the ODT deal. Needless to say when Chris got home he was still shaking in his shoes and fixed himself a stout drank.
I SO wish I hada seen that. Chris didn't think it was that funny.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 got Swatted Saturday. Funny story. First let me say that H22 is scared ta deff of the Po Po. He was meeting up with a guy on the OTD for a deal. Told the guy what he would be driving and where to meet. The guy told Chris that he would be driving a Charger. Chris was parked and waiting for the guy. All the sudden this Swat car pulls up headed straight for Chris’ truck door. Another pulls up on the other side of the truck. Chris just puts both hands on his steering wheel and is scared ta deff he done done sompin wrong. The guy walks up to Chris’ truck and says, Are you Chris? Chris said, yes sir. Then the guy proceeds to tell Chris he is there for the OTD deal. Needless to say when Chris got home he was still shaking in his shoes and fixed himself a stout drank.
> I SO wish I hada seen that. Chris didn't think it was that funny.















 poor Hawnett! but still


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2013)

'Moanin friends !!!  Today is my Saturday !!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 got Swatted Saturday. Funny story. First let me say that H22 is scared ta deff of the Po Po. He was meeting up with a guy on the OTD for a deal. Told the guy what he would be driving and where to meet. The guy told Chris that he would be driving a Charger. Chris was parked and waiting for the guy. All the sudden this Swat car pulls up headed straight for Chris’ truck door. Another pulls up on the other side of the truck. Chris just puts both hands on his steering wheel and is scared ta deff he done done sompin wrong. The guy walks up to Chris’ truck and says, Are you Chris? Chris said, yes sir. Then the guy proceeds to tell Chris he is there for the OTD deal. Needless to say when Chris got home he was still shaking in his shoes and fixed himself a stout drank.
> I SO wish I hada seen that. Chris didn't think it was that funny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 got Swatted Saturday. Funny story. First let me say that H22 is scared ta deff of the Po Po. He was meeting up with a guy on the OTD for a deal. Told the guy what he would be driving and where to meet. The guy told Chris that he would be driving a Charger. Chris was parked and waiting for the guy. All the sudden this Swat car pulls up headed straight for Chris’ truck door. Another pulls up on the other side of the truck. Chris just puts both hands on his steering wheel and is scared ta deff he done done sompin wrong. The guy walks up to Chris’ truck and says, Are you Chris? Chris said, yes sir. Then the guy proceeds to tell Chris he is there for the OTD deal. Needless to say when Chris got home he was still shaking in his shoes and fixed himself a stout drank.
> I SO wish I hada seen that. Chris didn't think it was that funny.





"OTD????"


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin friends !!!  Today is my Saturday !!!


whatcha gonna do?


Hooked On Quack said:


> "OTD????"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> whatcha gonna do?





Got a Dr.'s appt this afternoon, got a ton of errands to run.  My bud that owns ACE is giving me 40 bags of bird seed !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "OTD????"





Keebs said:


> whatcha gonna do?



I meant ODT. That other forum.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Uhmmmm what kind a deal is Mr. Hornet into??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got a Dr.'s appt this afternoon, got a ton of errands to run.  My bud that owns ACE is giving me 40 bags of bird seed !!


don't eat it all in one sitting............... No No: 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I meant ODT. That other forum.


 dyslexia kickin in, huh, sista?


mudracing101 said:


> Uhmmmm what kind a deal is Mr. Hornet into??


 she just told us............


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>





Lauren came and visited yesterday, you missed her !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> don't eat it all in one sitting............... No No:
> 
> dyslexia kickin in, huh, sista?
> 
> she just told us............



She just said a deal,  i'm confused. Is Mr. Hornet going to jail.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> She just said a deal,  i'm confused. Is Mr. Hornet going to jail.


verdict is still out on that...............


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lauren came and visited yesterday, you missed her !!



I see that you didn't miss her


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> verdict is still out on that...............



I'm going to miss Mr. H while he's in the sing sing.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey Mrs. Hawtnet, i dont know how long The Mr. gonna be away , but if you need anything from me, just holler


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to miss Mr. H while he's in the sing sing.


we'll break him out, how 'bout that?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> we'll break him out, how 'bout that?



You cant say that on an open forum, nah nah , i heard nothing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Mrs. Hawtnet, i dont know how long The Mr. gonna be away , but if you need anything from me, just holler


Will do! 


Keebs said:


> we'll break him out, how 'bout that?



Now that sounds fun.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You cant say that on an open forum, nah nah , i heard nothing.


ohsnap............... I was hijacked, I didn't post that!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Will do!
> 
> 
> Now that sounds fun.


xnay on tha xakexout....................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I see that you didn't miss her


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

nap time!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ohsnap............... I was hijacked, I didn't post that!!!!
> 
> xnay on tha xakexout....................






Them sho are some mighty fine lookin folks in yo avy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Them sho are some mighty fine lookin folks in yo avy.





They sho is !!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Them sho are some mighty fine lookin folks in yo avy.


 I agree............


Hooked On Quack said:


> They sho is !!


 read previous post...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks Keebs, wished i could of stayed longer


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks Keebs, wished i could of stayed longer


Thank YOU for taking them off my hands! can I interest you in a horse?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2013)

I dont like horses, unless they under a hood.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hmmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Where's Hdm03


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Yall lost me. Godd afternoon youngins.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall lost me. Godd afternoon youngins.


Hey Ky.



hdm03 said:


> Hey.



There you are.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



samadder lil fella


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> samadder lil fella



I just read where yo hubby gotz arrested for solicitation?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont like horses, unless they under a hood.


MIss Vic likes them, I'll talk to her!


KyDawg said:


> Yall lost me. Godd afternoon youngins.


 but, but, but, I even sent you a smoke signal!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> samadder lil fella


he didn't try hard enough...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall lost me. Godd afternoon youngins.


It's OK. I get lost all the time. 


hdm03 said:


> I just read where yo hubby gotz arrested for solicitation?


Wrong hubby.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2013)

The internets sho is slow........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I just read where yo hubby gotz arrested for solicitation?





No No:No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's OK. I get lost all the time.
> 
> Wrong hubby.



You got more than one hubby?? Does Chris know this


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2013)

Late dinner.  Deer booger steak, rice and gravy, buttabeans, macncheezzzze, and a biscuit !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's OK. I get lost all the time.
> 
> Wrong hubby.



How many Hubby's you gotz?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You got more than one hubby?? Does Chris know this



I stuck out my tongue. That means I'z kiddin.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Now I get it.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 16, 2013)

Jus' lookin'.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 16, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2013)

Off to the doctor . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2013)

KEEBS!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't wait for FPGFLB (I sure hope I got the letters right )!!

I have a nice basket full of goodies to raffle off. Watermelon jelly, fig jam, figs in syrup, okra pickles. Gonna make some butterfinger bark to put in it and lots of other stuff. 

Guess I need to start getting all my deer season gear out, too!!  Got a few quota hunts, as well as a ladies hunt to attend this year!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> KEEBS!!!!


yes??............... OH, not yet, the ground work has been laid though!!


Sugar Plum said:


> I can't wait for FPGFLB (I sure hope I got the letters right )!!
> 
> I have a nice basket full of goodies to raffle off. Watermelon jelly, fig jam, figs in syrup, okra pickles. Gonna make some butterfinger bark to put in it and lots of other stuff.
> 
> Guess I need to start getting all my deer season gear out, too!!  Got a few quota hunts, as well as a ladies hunt to attend this year!!


Ok, we gotta work on a trade....... I HAVE TO HAVE SOME WATERMELON JELLY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ok, we gotta work on a trade....... I HAVE TO HAVE SOME WATERMELON JELLY!!!!!!!!!!!!




Shooooot, I already have yours set aside  Got any mango jelly left??


----------



## Crickett (Sep 16, 2013)

School is OUT!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes??............... OH, not yet, the ground work has been laid though!!



Friday?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I can't wait for FPGFLB (I sure hope I got the letters right )!!
> 
> I have a nice basket full of goodies to raffle off. Watermelon jelly, fig jam, figs in syrup, okra pickles. Gonna make some butterfinger bark to put in it and lots of other stuff.
> 
> Guess I need to start getting all my deer season gear out, too!!  Got a few quota hunts, as well as a ladies hunt to attend this year!!


 H22 is bringin a brand new knife to be raffledcool:


Crickett said:


> School is OUT!!!




My Monday is OVA.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Shooooot, I already have yours set aside  Got any mango jelly left??


 I'll make sure to have some!


Crickett said:


> School is OUT!!!


 and from your pic with MizHawnett, you fit right in with your students, you cute little thing!


turtlebug said:


> Friday?


 Something will be worked out, I promise!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 is bringin a brand new knife to be auctioned.
> 
> 
> 
> My Monday is OVA.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Sep 16, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I can't wait for FPGFLB (I sure hope I got the letters right )!!
> 
> I have a nice basket full of goodies to raffle off. Watermelon jelly, fig jam, figs in syrup, okra pickles. Gonna make some butterfinger bark to put in it and lots of other stuff.
> 
> Guess I need to start getting all my deer season gear out, too!!  Got a few quota hunts, as well as a ladies hunt to attend this year!!



I ain't makin any promises but I'm tryin my best to talk the hubby into bringin us down that Saturday. 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 is bringin a brand new knife to be auctioned.
> 
> 
> 
> My Monday is OVA.



I'm gonna make a few rustic signs to donate. I'm waitin on the Messican to get back to me on it. 



Keebs said:


> I'll make sure to have some!
> 
> and from your pic with MizHawnett, you fit right in with your students, you cute little thing!
> 
> Something will be worked out, I promise!





We had an easy Monday. Spent most of it at the library & then we did a science experiment.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


Mandy's gonna git you!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 16, 2013)

Is Quack still at the Proctologist?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Is Quack still at the Proctologist?


he just left.......... wait, never mind, I thought I heard something.....................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey Cricket............... neat idea, huh?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey Cricket............... neat idea, huh?



Love it!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Love it!


LilD posted a link on FB and you were the first one to come to mind!  I may make some for my sisters for Christmas....... but let them add their kids/grandkids!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Bout time for the bell


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Bout time for the bell


Waiting on my fixed truck to arrive any minute, Iz gonna freeze you out this evening!  Then to Dulieville all by my lonesome & tend to the critters! may have to take a swim break...............  Let's roll!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Bout time for the bell



They still ring them quittin time bells down there


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Waiting on my fixed truck to arrive any minute, Iz gonna freeze you out this evening!  Then to Dulieville all by my lonesome & tend to the critters! may have to take a swim break...............  Let's roll!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They still ring them quittin time bells down there



I do


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Waiting on my fixed truck to arrive any minute, Iz gonna freeze you out this evening!  Then to Dulieville all by my lonesome & tend to the critters! may have to take a swim break...............  Let's roll!


Sounds like a winner to me.


mudracing101 said:


> I do



Keepin the old traditions alive.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2013)

nothin like sittin at the hospital for nothin to happen all day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey Cricket............... neat idea, huh?



I don't know any of those people so I couldn't use it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't know any of those people so I couldn't use it.


Monon


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2013)

can ya bring me a drank to fayetteville Miggie


----------



## Crickett (Sep 16, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't know any of those people so I couldn't use it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


> can ya bring me a drank to fayetteville Miggie


y 4 u b n fayetteville?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> y 4 u b n fayetteville?



sister ruptured this mornin so I had to drive momma up. Shes stable but still leaking a lil, youngin is fine, shes fine Im bout ta kill fer a drank


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


> sister ruptured this mornin so I had to drive momma up. Shes stable but still leaking a lil, youngin is fine, shes fine Im bout ta kill fer a drank


Well, I'm dead on 1 1/2 hours from you. You'd be dead for I got it there.  Jeff C. is about 15 miles away (as the crow flies). If'n it's a mergincy better give him a shout.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Is Quack still at the Proctologist?





Ain't nuttin wrong wit my hiney . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong wit my hiney . . .


That's not what Baldfish said.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong wit my hiney . . .





Well, well, lookie here !!! 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's not what Baldfish said.





Baldfish is an idjit . . .


----------



## Crickett (Sep 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, well, lookie here !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2013)

Did I really just say that


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2013)

Unk......did they find yo head


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2013)

Really..Slap gone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did I really just say that




Yes, yes you DID !!! 




Hankus said:


> Unk......did they find yo head





Yep . . .


----------



## Crickett (Sep 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did I really just say that



Yep!










Quack.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Unk......did they find yo head


BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bless ya, is he stawkin you now


----------



## Crickett (Sep 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless ya, is he stawkin you now



Not me but somebody else.......
I done warned her though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Not me but somebody else.......
> I done warned her though


The new chick? I'm bettin she ain't as new as she's makin out to be.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did I really just say that



say what?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Night youngins.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2013)

finally home, sis is good as she'll be, guess I'll hafta see what tamara brings.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2013)

Strange no one is in here!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Strange no one is in here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



well hello Crickett.... howyoudoin


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> well hello Crickett.... howyoudoin



Good. 

How is your wife doin'?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Good.
> 
> How is your wife doin'?



mmmm, she is getting better but the new meds she is on makes her really sick to her stomach. we may be in for another surgery before its all over.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mmmm, she is getting better but the new meds she is on makes her really sick to her stomach. we may be in for another surgery before its all over.



Well dang that just stinks. 's that she gets better soon. 






Ok I got all my lessons planned for tomorrow so now it's time for bed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2013)

Dadgum that whitescreen didn't want to go away. 
Mernin ya bunch of winder lickin droolers.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 17, 2013)

Jus lookin.


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2013)

slip said:


>


What up Slid???


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

Rowdy bunch in here this morning.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 17, 2013)

<------Fried chicken, mashd taters, corn on the cob, okry and ice cold Coors.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2013)

sleep was needed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Rowdy bunch in here this morning.



No No:



T.P. said:


> <------Fried chicken, mashd taters, corn on the cob, okry and ice cold Coors.



Eat you a triple heppin of dat okry and the day will slide on by real quick like.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No No:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat you a triple heppin of dat okry and the day will slide on by real quick like.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

Shower, fix my turkey sammich then work.


Oh goody.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No No:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat you a triple heppin of dat okry and the day will slide on by real quick like.



That and these beers should get me off to a mighty fine start.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That and these beers should get me off to a mighty fine start.


Frag alert!!! Frag alert!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What up Slid???


Not much man, not much at all ... Juss fightin this head cold


gobbleinwoods said:


> sleep was needed



Amen...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2013)

slip said:


> Not much man, not much at all ... Juss fightin this head cold
> 
> 
> .



Yeah, it twernt much fun, but I think I finally kicked mine.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2013)

Pulling a double today.... This should be fun


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2013)

Today is my hump day.....


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh; and good morning everbody


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

AC for the front of the lab out this morning. 

I knew I never should've even rolled over this morning. 



And to whomever fills the SmartWater bottles. Obviously you ain't drinking your own water or else you wouldn't fill it so full that when I open it, a mini-fountain forms and leaks water all over me and the floor. Not so smart. No No:


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't everbody speak at once.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't everbody speak at once.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry, them Coors were running right through me. I hope I can hold it long enough for my interview at the PD. I really need this job.


----------



## kracker (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey.



Richie!   


How ya doin?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey.


KRACKER!!!!!! How's it going?

Mornin folks........... word of caution........... it just don't pay to alter your normal morning routine, it'll mess ya up e'ry time........... ok, carry on..............


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> KRACKER!!!!!! How's it going?
> 
> Mornin folks........... word of caution........... it just don't pay to alter your normal morning routine, it'll mess ya up e'ry time........... ok, carry on..............



BTDT and you're right.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

Every tree in the yard is shedding today! Woop Woop!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Every tree in the yard is shedding today! Woop Woop!!





Change that avatar! Everytime I see it, my eyes cross too! So bad that if I was to commence to squallin` right now the tears would roll down my back. 

Now quit that! Don`t you know they might get stuck like that!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

MOrning


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Change that avatar! Everytime I see it, my eyes cross too! So bad that if I was to commence to squallin` right now the tears would roll down my back.
> 
> Now quit that! Don`t you know they might get stuck like that!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

We got 6 tenths of rain last night


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> We got 6 tenths of rain last night



we got zip here


----------



## kracker (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Richie!
> 
> 
> How ya doin?






Keebs said:


> KRACKER!!!!!! How's it going?
> 
> Mornin folks........... word of caution........... it just don't pay to alter your normal morning routine, it'll mess ya up e'ry time........... ok, carry on..............


Couple of minor health issues, nothing major.

Got rid of about 200 pounds of useless wife last Friday.

I'll try to get back around more!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> BTDT and you're right.


especially if you have an alarm clock that will set for either weekend or week.......  1st one got set for weekEND so when the 2nd one went off, I thought it was the first & I hit the snooze too much & OVERSLEPT!


Sugar Plum said:


> Every tree in the yard is shedding today! Woop Woop!!


that's been happenin down here for a while now!


Nicodemus said:


> Change that avatar! Everytime I see it, my eyes cross too! So bad that if I was to commence to squallin` right now the tears would roll down my back.
> 
> Now quit that! Don`t you know they might get stuck like that!!





mudracing101 said:


> MOrning


 


mudracing101 said:


> We got 6 tenths of rain last night


 I didn't ck the gauge (see post above why) but lawd have mercy, I heard it INSIDE over the A/C, fan and TV!!  Poor Cutter was my shadow!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

kracker said:


> Couple of minor health issues, nothing major.
> 
> Got rid of about 200 pounds of useless wife last Friday.
> 
> I'll try to get back around more!


NOW you can start living again!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2013)

Mornin


Anybody seen JeffC or Eagle Eye or Strang or Rydert


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Anybody seen JeffC or Eagle Eye or Strang or Rydert



Chief be in Daytona.  

I caught Strang browsing the deer hunting forum a few days ago.  

Rye-Dirt.... can't say.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

Ladies? 

A little opinion here please.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Anybody seen JeffC or Eagle Eye or Strang or Rydert



Jeffro in Daytona, and somebody said Strang and Dirt done got hitched. 
Did anybody go bail Mr. H out of jail???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ladies?
> 
> A little opinion here please.



I like the one on the right, but the one on the left looks like you. I know you like PANK.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Anybody seen JeffC or Eagle Eye or Strang or Rydert


All I know is Chief is in Daytona.......... don't know 'bout the rest of the riff-raff............... Mornin....... ck your voicemail


turtlebug said:


> Ladies?
> 
> A little opinion here please.


 sorry, neither one suits me................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro in Daytona, and somebody said Strang and Dirt done got hitched.
> Did anybody go bail Mr. H out of jail???



Not I. I reckon he still in dere.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like the one on the right, but the one on the left looks like you. I know you like PANK.



Actually, I'm liking the one on the right too. 

That pink and green python is pretty... but there's just something a little "cheapish" about the brightness of the pink maybe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> All I know is Chief is in Daytona.......... don't know 'bout the rest of the riff-raff............... Mornin....... ck your voicemail
> 
> sorry, neither one suits me................



I'm sorry I missed yo call.
Phone inside. Me outside.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> All I know is Chief is in Daytona.......... don't know 'bout the rest of the riff-raff............... Mornin....... ck your voicemail
> 
> sorry, neither one suits me................



Brahmin isn't really my thing but they do make some pretty ones. That one on the right really caught my eye in the green... then I saw the pink/green.

I just wasn't sure if they were entire TOO tacky.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 17, 2013)

kracker said:


> Got rid of about 200 pounds of useless wife last Friday.



Me too!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ladies?
> 
> A little opinion here please.



The turkey beard zipper really accentuates the dark green!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

Beetlejuice


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ladies?
> 
> A little opinion here please.



Hmmmm....if I *had* to choose between the two, I'd go with the one on the right. I tend to stay with the always safe, black leather.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ladies?
> 
> A little opinion here please.



Yes, they both look awful. The one on the right looks like it was made from a 1970's window curtain.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry I missed yo call.
> Phone inside. Me outside.


 I figured you were, so was I, so I caught Tbug while she was shopping!


turtlebug said:


> Brahmin isn't really my thing but they do make some pretty ones. That one on the right really caught my eye in the green... then I saw the pink/green.
> 
> I just wasn't sure if they were entire TOO tacky.


I like as "plain jane" as possible........ leather and just big enough for a matching wallet, keys, meds, you know "essentials"...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The turkey beard zipper really accentuates the dark green!



Leave it to a man. 




Pink and green python it is.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry, i havent been here much lately.
Its a call week and Bubbette has her lung biopsy tomorrow. The breast biopsy was all normal so we are halfway home. Y'all keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Beetlejuice


  


Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmmm....if I *had* to choose between the two, I'd go with the one on the right. I tend to stay with the always safe, black leather.


 Me too............ I used to love the ones my oldest sister & Mama used to get........ I'd get them as "hand me downs" and most of the time they were broke in "just right" by the time I got them........ it was a double name and I think mainly at Belks, but I can't think of the name!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i havent been here much lately.
> Its a call week and Bubbette has her lung biopsy tomorrow. The breast biopsy was all normal so we are halfway home. Y'all keep your fingers crossed.


 you got it Wobert!  Tell Bubbette I send my love!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmmm....if I *had* to choose between the two, I'd go with the one on the right. I tend to stay with the always safe, black leather.



My choice too. 

The one on the right, not black leather.  





rhbama3 said:


> Yes, they both look awful. The one on the right looks like it was made from a 1970's window curtain.



Another man that can't read...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i havent been here much lately.
> Its a call week and Bubbette has her lung biopsy tomorrow. The breast biopsy was all normal so we are halfway home. Y'all keep your fingers crossed.



Fingers crossed heck, I been praying up a storm for our Bubbette. 





Keebs said:


> Me too............ I used to love the ones my oldest sister & Mama used to get........ I'd get them as "hand me downs" and most of the time they were broke in "just right" by the time I got them........ it was a double name and I think mainly at Belks, but I can't think of the name!



Yeah, I love me some super soft calf leather. A Coach Legacy has that feel... so does a Balenciaga... for the price of a small country.  

































Beetlejuice


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Beetlejuice


quit dat!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2013)

kracker said:


> Couple of minor health issues, nothing major.
> 
> Got rid of about 200 pounds of useless wife last Friday.
> 
> I'll try to get back around more!



An ex wife and me parted ways about 37 years ago. 



rhbama3 said:


> Yes, they both look awful. The one on the right looks like it was made from a 1970's window curtain.




  




rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i havent been here much lately.
> Its a call week and Bubbette has her lung biopsy tomorrow. The breast biopsy was all normal so we are halfway home. Y'all keep your fingers crossed.





Hopin` for the best Brother Robert.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 17, 2013)

PM sent!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> quit dat!



I can't help meself.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> PM sent!


I didn't get it???


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

PM not received.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i havent been here much lately.
> Its a call week and Bubbette has her lung biopsy tomorrow. The breast biopsy was all normal so we are halfway home. Y'all keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 17, 2013)

PM re-sent!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I can't help meself.









 want me to make it appear????????


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I love me some super soft calf leather. A Coach Legacy has that feel... so does a Balenciaga... for the price of a small country.


Just out of curiosity I looked up the name of the one I'm using now that a friend gave me...............  glad it was give to me!  Stone Mountain........... yep, it's a keeper!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> An ex wife and me parted ways about 37 years ago.


 you're just chock full of interesting tid bits................ mornin' Demus!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I didn't get it???


 want me to send you one?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2013)

Mornin`, Ma Hen...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2013)

purses, beetlejuice, beer and police interviews, D-I-V-O-R-C-E's, Rutt dont get it, PM's, Keebs the magician, and off to work.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2013)

gettin' hungry


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Morning youngins


----------



## T.P. (Sep 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> purses, beetlejuice, beer and police interviews, D-I-V-O-R-C-E's, Rutt dont get it, PM's, Keebs the magician, and off to work.



As The World Turns.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, Ma Hen...





rhbama3 said:


> purses, beetlejuice, beer and police interviews, D-I-V-O-R-C-E's, Rutt dont get it, PM's, Keebs the magician, and off to work.


 Mini DD!!!


hdm03 said:


> gettin' hungry


why you have to say that!!!!!!! now I gotta go get something to munch on!


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins


Hey Pops, back to your old young self now?


T.P. said:


> As The World Turns _*so does the Drivel Nation!*_


 spruced it up for ya!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ladies?
> 
> A little opinion here please.



Sorry I'm late with an answer but I like the one on the right!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2013)

looks like I'm stuck on the outside wid Miggie  Monons to the left, exit stage right


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Just out of curiosity I looked up the name of the one I'm using now that a friend gave me...............  glad it was give to me!  Stone Mountain........... yep, it's a keeper!



Used to have a Stone Mountain outlet store here. They were nice. If you've got an older one, hang on to it because their newer stuff ain't near as soft and well made.  





Crickett said:


> Sorry I'm late with an answer but I like the one on the right!




I like em both really the more I look.   

The one on the right is a little more practical. 




Hankus said:


> looks like I'm stuck on the outside wid Miggie  Monons to the left, exit stage right



How's sis?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Used to have a Stone Mountain outlet store here. They were nice. If you've got an older one, hang on to it because their newer stuff ain't near as soft and well made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The one on the left just kinda screams "cougar" to me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2013)

Who stopped da clock


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> looks like I'm stuck on the outside wid Miggie  Monons to the left, exit stage right









 git back in heah!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who stopped da clock


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Used to have a Stone Mountain outlet store here. They were nice. If you've got an older one, hang on to it because their newer stuff ain't near as soft and well made.


This one isn't all leather, it's that .........hhhmm, I don't know what you call it, I call it "Summer Time" material........... with leather trim, tried looking to find a pic of it but I don't see it listed.......


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who stopped da clock



Awww Hail Mrs Hawtnet


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> The one on the left just kinda screams "cougar" to me



Yeah, well I ain't quite reached Stiffler's Moms age just yet.     


That's it then, the one on the left.      

























Beetle........................................


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> This one isn't all leather, it's that .........hhhmm, I don't know what you call it, I call it "Summer Time" material........... with leather trim, tried looking to find a pic of it but I don't see it listed.......



You have to put it up Sunday then. 

First day of Autumn. Time to break out those fall colors.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Beetle........................................









turtlebug said:


> You have to put it up Sunday then.
> 
> First day of Autumn. Time to break out those fall colors.


 gawd that means I gotta go out to the barn & find the tote that my leather ones are in! I may have to be a rebel & not change until I start wearing jeans every day!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


Well, well 


hdm03 said:


> Awww Hail Mrs Hawtnet


Awwww Hail Me! 


turtlebug said:


> You have to put it up Sunday then.
> 
> First day of Autumn. Time to break out those fall colors.


yep.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, well I ain't quite reached Stiffler's Moms age just yet.
> 
> 
> That's it then, the one on the left.
> ...






turtlebug said:


> You have to put it up Sunday then.
> 
> First day of Autumn. Time to break out those fall colors.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2013)

Mmmmmmm, Stiffler's mom . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2013)

Happy Birfday Blood on da Ground !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Birfday Blood on da Ground !!!!



Aaaawwwwww you noticed....yer sooo sweeet!!!

I don't look a day ova 38 either!

Side note.. I'm tired an ready for beer I mean bed.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Birfday Blood on da Ground !!!!


 Fo Real???
Well now...........................





















*HAPPY Birfday, Blood!!!*​


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2013)

Happy Birfday Blood! You young un you.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2013)

Happy day to ya lil Blood


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2013)

Wolf Blitzer is SOOOOOOOO full of CRAP !!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Used to have a Stone Mountain outlet store here. They were nice. If you've got an older one, hang on to it because their newer stuff ain't near as soft and well made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stable on her an Zoe, no contractions, jus wait now



Keebs said:


> git back in heah!



here I was


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wolf Blitzer is SOOOOOOOO full of CRAP !!!!!



Preach it Bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Preach it Bro!





I'd like to throat punch his liberal butt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wonder why Georgia isn't listed in the College Football Pick-em's for Saturday


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd like to throat punch his liberal butt.



so they found his head


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh gosh here we go again!
Just got a call that my Dad has been admitted to the hospital with a possible stroke, vitals not good....Lord tell me this is not happening!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Oh gosh here we go again!
> Just got a call that my Dad has been admitted to the hospital with a possible stroke, vitals not good....Lord tell me this is not happening!



I'm so sorry Blood. 

FWIW, HAPPY BIRFDAY!   


Still praying for the wife, will add Blood Dad too.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Oh gosh here we go again!
> Just got a call that my Dad has been admitted to the hospital with a possible stroke, vitals not good....Lord tell me this is not happening!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Blood.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Oh gosh here we go again!
> Just got a call that my Dad has been admitted to the hospital with a possible stroke, vitals not good....Lord tell me this is not happening!





Dang it Blood !!!  Prayers for your Pops.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Oh gosh here we go again!
> Just got a call that my Dad has been admitted to the hospital with a possible stroke, vitals not good....Lord tell me this is not happening!


Dang Dude!!!!!! 's headed ya'll's way!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2013)

I didn't send a PM.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Hate to here that Blood. Happy birthday. Hope things turn better for you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Oh gosh here we go again!
> Just got a call that my Dad has been admitted to the hospital with a possible stroke, vitals not good....Lord tell me this is not happening!



Dang Blood. I'm soooooo sorry.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Oh gosh here we go again!
> Just got a call that my Dad has been admitted to the hospital with a possible stroke, vitals not good....Lord tell me this is not happening!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 17, 2013)

PM recieved.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I didn't send a PM.


I got one, but don't know who sent it, I thought it was you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I didn't send a PM.






Lauren came back again last night . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I got one, but don't know who sent it, I thought it was you!



It was probably P.P.; that lil fella loves to PM.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lauren came back again last night . . .



She is stalking me


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone.. I ain't sure how much more this ol boy can stand


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks everyone.. I ain't sure how much more this ol boy can stand



I spect ya can stand all ya hafta brother


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2013)

Drivin down the road, my buddy riding shotgun with the window down smoking ... Passed somebody cutting grass and a giant hornet flys in the cab, bounces off my buds face at like 45mph and bounces right into my lap and borrows its self under my crouch. Try staying in your lane on a narrow, pothole filled country road, with traffic coming your way and somebody walking on the white line in yer lane. As soon as I saw a gas station I slammed into a parking spot, slung it into park and jumped out....That was a biiiiiig hornet.....


So happy I kept my cool and nobody died. No way i could convince a officer that really happened.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2013)

an thats the truth occifer


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry Blood, hope pop is ok.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

slip said:


> Drivin down the road, my buddy riding shotgun with the window down smoking ... Passed somebody cutting grass and a giant hornet flys in the cab, bounces off my buds face at like 45mph and bounces right into my lap and borrows its self under my crouch. Try staying in your lane on a narrow, pothole filled country road, with traffic coming your way and somebody walking on the white line in yer lane. As soon as I saw a gas station I slammed into a parking spot, slung it into park and jumped out....That was a biiiiiig hornet.....
> 
> 
> So happy I kept my cool and nobody died. No way i could convince a officer that really happened.



I know that feeling all too well. 

I was driving home from work (lived in Stockbridge and worked in Downtown Atlanta) Cranked up the a/c to high as I was getting on the ramp to merge onto the interstate. Air vent was blocked or something, so I adjusted it and this BIG, GIGANTIC spider flies out and onto my shirt. 



I did nothin' but scream and swerve as I tried to get him off. Managed to pull off to the shoulder and jumped out screaming. An officer pulled up behind me and jump outta the car whit his hand on his gun. It was all i had to calm down enough to tell him what happened without getting shot. 

Poor dude felt so bad for me, that he searched the front seat for the spider, even though he was laughing his tail off 

It was a LOOOOONNNNGGGGG ride home after that.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah, I'm bored to freaking death today. 


Don't look at the price... just take in the beauty. Breathe it in.      


http://www.fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Vernis-Melrose-Avenue-Bleu-Nuit-38299#


Actually, I don't even like the style, just just just... how awesome is that color?  











Back to reality and nuttin to do.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I know that feeling all too well.
> 
> I was driving home from work (lived in Stockbridge and worked in Downtown Atlanta) Cranked up the a/c to high as I was getting on the ramp to merge onto the interstate. Air vent was blocked or something, so I adjusted it and this BIG, GIGANTIC spider flies out and onto my shirt.
> 
> ...




That 8 legged monster is probably still there, and watches you. 

Spiders live a long time, and they like a ephalent. They never forget...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

Hope everything with your dad goes alright, Blood!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice day, ain`t it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

Fake immitation.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

ugly


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> That 8 legged monster is probably still there, and watches you.
> 
> Spiders live a long time, and they like a ephalent. They never forget...



Nah, I torched the car as soon as I got home....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

hey


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Fake immitation.





mudracing101 said:


> ugly



Hush it!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

Aw hail! Yay!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Aw hail! Yay!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nah, I torched the car as soon as I got home....





Probably stayed hid on your shoulder when you got out...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2013)

I gotta git outa here. Got stuff outside to do!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

I dont like spiders and snakes


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Probably stayed hid on your shoulder when you got out...






Had another incident last night with a spider. Pulled the trash cans apart to throw a bag in one, and a huge spider jumped out at me from inside the lid. I spazzed (like always) and screamed/jumped back (it was already on me, not sure what jumping was supposed to do now that I think about it)

I forgot I was on the stairs....went down all four of them and hit the driveway. Rob asked me why I was so stiff gettin' outta bed this mornin'. 

He's completely oblivious to the screams for help. I hurt myself so often, that he just figures I've done it again...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont like spiders and snakes



but that aint what it takes to love me...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> but that aint what it takes to love me...



like i want to be loved by YOu. .....


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2013)

Mud sho was tryin'; but came up short


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

Eat your heart out


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> but that aint what it takes to love me...



How's it goin' Mud? You sound a little like Hankus today...talkin' to yourself and everything.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Mud sho was tryin'; but came up short



 Ladies first


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2013)

All PMs have been received and responded 2; to; two; too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2013)

Yawn


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

I need another Flexeril....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> How's it goin' Mud? You sound a little like Hankus today...talkin' to yourself and everything.



Prob. gonna look just like Hankus bout 5 Thirty


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

Dang...sorry man.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

I suppose I better go do something. Not sure what it'll be yet, but I gotta make it look like I haven't been napping on the couch for the last couple hours....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

Uh, you gonna be ok in here by yourself Mud?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

Do I need to call Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh, you gonna be ok in here by yourself Mud?



Somebody will come along shortly


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

I see Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody will come along shortly


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

Uh oh......


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Bye


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

That was weird.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

She left


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> She left



Too cool to talk to us, I suppose....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nah, I torched the car as soon as I got home....


Aww Hail. 


mudracing101 said:


> hey


STRIIII IKE


Sugar Plum said:


> I suppose I better go do something. Not sure what it'll be yet, but I gotta make it look like I haven't been napping on the couch for the last couple hours....


----------



## T.P. (Sep 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I need another Flexeril....



How many you need?...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2013)

Wife's got a HUGE pot of vegetable soup simmerin,  got more stuff in it than I can name !!!   She freezes all leftova veggies, ham etc and adds it all to da pot.  Gotta admit it's always good !! 

okra
black eyed peas
field peas
butta beans
rice
taters
ham
deer meat
corn
shrooms
squash
green beans
rottelle maters
onions
cerely

You can 'bout eat this with a fork !!!

Big ole pan 'o kone bread !!!



Having some Tbonezzz, twice baked taters, Texas garlic/cheezzze toast, grilled kone on da cob, portabello shrooms, squash and  a garden salad for suppa.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's got a HUGE pot of vegetable soup simmerin,  got more stuff in it than I can name !!!   She freezes all leftova veggies, ham etc and adds it all to da pot.  Gotta admit it's always good !!
> 
> okra
> black eyed peas
> ...



I love Veggie soup like that.
 You the Man


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

I din't get a PM. so I can't respond.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey KyDawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Lonely in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Mud I didn't see you see me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mud I didn't see you see me.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 17, 2013)

PM received. You're welcome.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

slip said:


> Drivin down the road, my buddy riding shotgun with the window down smoking ... Passed somebody cutting grass and a giant hornet flys in the cab, bounces off my buds face at like 45mph and bounces right into my lap and borrows its self under my crouch. Try staying in your lane on a narrow, pothole filled country road, with traffic coming your way and somebody walking on the white line in yer lane. As soon as I saw a gas station I slammed into a parking spot, slung it into park and jumped out....That was a biiiiiig hornet.....
> 
> 
> So happy I kept my cool and nobody died. No way i could convince a officer that really happened.


 but still 


Sugar Plum said:


> I know that feeling all too well.
> 
> I was driving home from work (lived in Stockbridge and worked in Downtown Atlanta) Cranked up the a/c to high as I was getting on the ramp to merge onto the interstate. Air vent was blocked or something, so I adjusted it and this BIG, GIGANTIC spider flies out and onto my shirt.
> 
> ...


another  but 


turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I'm bored to freaking death today.
> 
> 
> Don't look at the price... just take in the beauty. Breathe it in.
> ...


you still haven't found my style yet......... 


mudracing101 said:


> hey





Sugar Plum said:


> Nah, I torched the car as soon as I got home....


 Oh yeah............ All Hail!!!!!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Probably stayed hid on your shoulder when you got out...


 hush!


Sugar Plum said:


> Do I need to call Keebs?


I'm here..............

I just had the SWEETEST visitor!!!!! A young man that used to ride my bus and was in my pre-k class, he's had my heart since he was 4 yrs old.  I haven't seen him since the last visit when he told me he was fixing to be sent off for doing something stupid.  Well, let me tell you, that something stupid paid off and has changed this boys life around 110%!  I love success stories!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I love Veggie soup like that.
> You the Man





Erythang, but da kitchen sink !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2013)

Got our Gold for Grant shirts in da mail today.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got our Gold for Grant shirts in da mail today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

Is it 5 yet


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sugars Back


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

Where's Hdm03


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

Where did every body go


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where did every body go


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



My gosh, i waited like 5 minutes


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> My gosh, i waited like 5 minutes



I decided to let you have this one since you've been tryin' so hard and all.

Thank you for the sweet PM; that made my day.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Never did get my Pm. So I still have not reaponded.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Never did get my Pm. So I still have not reaponded.



Just keep checkin'.......


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I decided to let you have this one since you've been tryin' so hard and all.


I see mud is still tryin' hard.....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I see mud is still tryin' hard.....


what gives you that idea?

Ok, 'bout time to hit da clock......... Mud, you ready?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2013)

Strangy's in da house !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2013)

Werd up Strangy!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2013)

Today did NOT go well!  It ain't easy bein Mom AND Teacher!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I see mud is still tryin' hard.....





Keebs said:


> what gives you that idea?
> 
> Ok, 'bout time to hit da clock......... Mud, you ready?



Yep, lets go


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Today did NOT go well!  It ain't easy bein Mom AND Teacher!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Today did NOT go well!  It ain't easy bein Mom AND Teacher!



  I can help, massage for da Mama and butt whuppins for da younguns . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2013)

I's back!!! How yall is?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## kracker (Sep 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I's back!!! How yall is?


Jeffro!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2013)

kracker said:


> Jeffro!!!!



Howdy kracker.....you doin all right?


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Strangy's in da house !!!


 

You have a good dove shoot this year?


hdm03 said:


> Werd up Strangy!


----------



## kracker (Sep 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy kracker.....you doin all right?


Middlin'. How y'all?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


>







Hooked On Quack said:


> I can help, massage for da Mama and butt whuppins for da younguns . . .



A bottle of wine will do! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



That's how I feel!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> That's how I feel!


We must be kin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2013)

kracker said:


> Middlin'. How y'all?



Not bad kracker. Just got home from Florida, but I worked harder than I played. I'm wore out.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We must be kin.



I done told you before....I not kin to no messican!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I done told you before....I not kin to no messican!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2013)

long tuesday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> long tuesday



Did I say something wrong and closed down the thread?

Well see if the smell of freshly brewed coffee will rejuvenate the idjets.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 18, 2013)

Can't smell it gobble but I need it.

Thanks.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2013)

mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2013)

Yep


----------



## T.P. (Sep 18, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2013)

oatmeal eaten so time to head to the salt mine.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2013)

I know I'm older than the numbers say.......todays example, stretching this mornin an pulled somethin or aggravated a nerve. Now I got a trail of fire from my ear to my shoulder. Anybody got a prestretch stretch routine?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I know I'm older than the numbers say.......todays example, stretching this mornin an pulled somethin or aggravated a nerve. Now I got a trail of fire from my ear to my shoulder. Anybody got a prestretch stretch routine?


Start drankin earlier. 

PM incoming (nothing to do with stretching, unless it's your imagination)


----------



## T.P. (Sep 18, 2013)

Stretching? Were you trying to reach something on a high shelf?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2013)

It's Thirsty Thursday!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Morning, Que the Camel


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Mornin youngins....


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Yeah, you should be slapping yoself since you forgot to call someone...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey Chief.....welcome back.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey Strang.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What's wrong monkey masta?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What's wrong monkey masta?



His monkey ran away?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> His monkey ran away?



Po lil fella......


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Po lil fella......



Quack or the monkey?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Chief.....welcome back.



Mornin hdm, thanks. Man, major difference in the weather here.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 18, 2013)

Hiya Chief. 

Did you bring me this awesome cool morning?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2013)

wish I was in da woods


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2013)

oh well


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2013)

where mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hiya Chief.
> 
> Did you bring me this awesome cool morning?



Mornin turtle 

Is it cool down there? It was 90 deg when I came up through there yesterday @ about 1:30 in the afternoon. By this time in the morning down in Fl., I was already sweating doing yard work.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin turtle
> 
> Is it cool down there? It was 90 deg when I came up through there yesterday @ about 1:30 in the afternoon. By this time in the morning down in Fl., I was already sweating doing yard work.



I called my grandma on one of our freakishly cool days, a few weeks back. Seems like all of the east coast areas were cooler than normal, except FL. It was 63 here at noon, and she said it was 103 down there. That's just one of the reasons I could never move back.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin turtle
> 
> Is it cool down there? It was 90 deg when I came up through there yesterday @ about 1:30 in the afternoon. By this time in the morning down in Fl., I was already sweating doing yard work.



It's only supposed to get up to 88 today. The wind kicked in late yesterday evening and never let up. I had to put on sweatpants to go feed the cats this morning, that's how cool it was.   

I just hope it STAYS this way.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Its better this morning but 90 every day around lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> where mud?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





I'll be much happier to see that next week and the week after.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I called my grandma on one of our freakishly cool days, a few weeks back. Seems like all of the east coast areas were cooler than normal, except FL. It was 63 here at noon, and she said it was 103 down there. That's just one of the reasons I could never move back.



Big difference in the humidity, even when it's hot here.

Glad you got them eyes straightened out!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 18, 2013)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Keebs, your ducks dont like water either.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, your ducks dont like water either.


correction, they don't like YOUR water, they swam at my house!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> correction, they don't like YOUR water, they swam at my house!



They got a bath but none will just swim around,  stupid ducks


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> They got a bath but none will just swim around,  stupid ducks


 they don't like your *ambiance*.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> they don't like your *ambiance*.............



Well they follow the big ones around and stick close, so i guess if the big ones  wont go swimming they wont either. I found Two more duck eggs on the bank yesterday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Keebs incoming


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well they follow the big ones around and stick close, so i guess if the big ones  wont go swimming they wont either. I found Two more duck eggs on the bank yesterday.


they eat good too!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs incoming


 all I can say is "OUCH"!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

I only shoot does!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I only shoot does!



 O..k..


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I only shoot does!



Some people shoot dogs


----------



## Crickett (Sep 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


>







Jeff C. said:


> I only shoot does with spots!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> O..k..





hdm03 said:


> Some people shoot dogs





Crickett said:


>



What the heck are y'all talkin about?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What the heck are y'all talkin about?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Don't have to drag spotted fawns.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't have to drag spotted fawns.


 quit lurking in the hunting forum, you know you'll get in truble!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Besides the Campfire, have only been in the On topic forum today.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 18, 2013)

s l o w in here today! Where is everybody?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Watching the pendulum swing. Happy Birthday, Leon Foucault.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Besides the Campfire, have only been in the On topic forum today.


in maybe, but you've been skimmin the topics, ain'tcha?


Crickett said:


> s l o w in here today! Where is everybody?


here, there & yonder............


Jeff C. said:


> Watching the pendulum swing. Happy Birthday, Leon Foucault.


saywhat?who?huh?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2013)

lunched


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> lunched


cheekun & mater sammich here.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> in maybe, but you've been skimmin the topics, ain'tcha?
> 
> here, there & yonder............
> 
> saywhat?who?huh?



I confess!! 

www.google.com/search?sourceid=chro...&hl=en#es_sm=93&hl=en&q=Léon+Foucault&tbm=nws


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I confess!!
> 
> www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome-instant&rlz=1C1PRFB_enUS496US496&espvd=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8&q=Léon%20Foucault&oi=ddle&ct=lon_foucaults_194th_birthday-2027006&hl=en#es_sm=93&hl=en&q=L%C3%A9on+Foucault&tbm=nws


 trying to git smart on us, huhbigboy?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I confess!!
> 
> www.google.com/search?sourceid=chro...&hl=en#es_sm=93&hl=en&q=Léon+Foucault&tbm=nws



I love the Google Doodles!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> trying to git smart on us, huhbigboy?



Nah, just smarter than the average bear! 



Crickett said:


> I love the Google Doodles!



I like that one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

<--------------Bowl of jambalaya!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <--------------Bowl of jambalaya!


made my mouth burn just reading it......


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> s l o w in here today! Where is everybody?


I'm here


Hankus said:


> lunched


Zaxby's buffalo chicken finger plate


Jeff C. said:


> <--------------Bowl of jambalaya!



I bet thats good.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm here
> 
> Zaxby's buffalo chicken finger plate
> 
> ...


I love Zaxby's!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Where you going so fast, you find yo monkey??


----------



## T.P. (Sep 18, 2013)

I am posting while driving.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't even care.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 18, 2013)

Whoa! That was close!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 18, 2013)

I hope none of yall was just on a motorcycle.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I don't even care.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Where's hdm03


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Huh


----------



## T.P. (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm back. That was stupid of me. I'm using the cruise control now.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I am posting while driving.


Ask Chief if you want me on my soap box about doing that!


mudracing101 said:


> Huh





T.P. said:


> I'm back. That was stupid of me. I'm using the cruise control now.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 18, 2013)

Turkey and provolone on white. Mayo, no mustard and a 12 minute tanning session. 

I wanna go home now.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's hdm03



Here I is.......almost got hit while some fool was texting and driving


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2013)

For the record. Yeller jackets hurt just as much as they used to.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I am posting while driving.


No No:No No:




T.P. said:


> I don't even care.





Nicodemus said:


> For the record. Yeller jackets hurt just as much as they used to.



Just how bad do they hurt? 
I've never been stung by one!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No No:No No:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To me, they rank around #4 on the stingin` critter scale with #1 bein` the worst.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Turkey and provolone on white. Mayo, no mustard and a 12 minute tanning session.
> 
> I wanna go home now.


No mustard????????????? You want a hug??


hdm03 said:


> Here I is.......almost got hit while some fool was texting and driving


Glad youre ok.


Nicodemus said:


> For the record. Yeller jackets hurt just as much as they used to.



Only been hit once, hope never again.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> To me, they rank around #4 on the stingin` critter scale with #1 bein` the worst.



Worse than a scorpion or less than a scorpion? I have been stung by one of those & it was by far the worst sting EVER!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm in ningy nation


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Whats the odds that someone will walk in my office right when i toot??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Worse than a scorpion or less than a scorpion? I have been stung by one of those & it was by far the worst sting EVER?





Never been bit by one but I have heard that rank right there with a guinea wasp. If that`s true then the scorpion would be tied for second place on my scale.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> For the record. Yeller jackets hurt just as much as they used to.


OUCH!!!!


Crickett said:


> Worse than a scorpion or less than a scorpion? I have been stung by one of those & it was by far the worst sting EVER!


I have them thangs & they get a wiiiiide path from me, I've heard they have a sting like a mule kick!


Hankus said:


> I'm in ningy nation


where? I hear ya, but don't see ya.............


mudracing101 said:


> Whats the odds that someone will walk in my office right when i toot??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Never been bit by one but I have heard that rank right there with a guinea wasp. If that`s true then the scorpion would be tied for second place on my scale.


where's a red hornet on your list?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> where's a red hornet on your list?




What are you callin` a red hornet? 

1-baldfaced hornet

2-guinea wasp

3-honeybee

4-bumblebee

5-yeller jacket

6-black wasp

7-dirt dawber


These are the ones that have popped me in the past. Never been bit by a cowkiller either, but from watchin` the fit my cousin threw when he picked one up, they must have some mighty powerful medicine.

I still remember all that hollerin` to this very day.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats the odds that someone will walk in my office right when i toot??



Welcome to my world.....


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 18, 2013)

My coworker is snoring.  

She's pretty awesome though so I'll let her snooze.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats the odds that someone will walk in my office right when i toot??



Careful where you *giggle*


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No mustard????????????? You want a hug??



Either a hug or some blood pressure meds.   





Hankus said:


> I'm in ningy nation



You ain't no ninjy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2013)

What have I come into. We gots tootin, snorin, hollerin and gigglin going on in hea.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats the odds that someone will walk in my office right when i toot??



What does it rank on the stankin scale?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Never been bit by one but I have heard that rank right there with a guinea wasp. If that`s true then the scorpion would be tied for second place on my scale.



My toe was black & blue after that one stung me years ago. 



Keebs said:


> OUCH!!!!
> 
> I have them thangs & they get a wiiiiide path from me, I've heard they have a sting like a mule kick!



We have them here at the new house. I warn the kids everyday not to walk around barefoot but do they listen? I know one of 'em is gonna get stung soon. I've seen about 8 so far since we moved in. 



Nicodemus said:


> What are you callin` a red hornet?
> 
> 1-baldfaced hornet
> 
> ...



Dirt Dawbers sting?  Never knew that. And here all this time I've been telling my kids " Oh its just a dirt dawber. He wont hurt ya."


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My toe was black & blue after that one stung me years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I`ve only been stung by one, and I was kinds sorta messin` with it, kinda. I was holdin` it by a wing.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> What are you callin` a red hornet?
> 
> 1-baldfaced hornet
> 
> ...


This, maybe a red wasp, but it's body is thicker than a wasp, got me on my pointing finger before a basketball game & coach had to tape that finger with my middle finger together so I could even play........ not a fun game that night!







I KNOW better than to even mess with a baldy!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> This, maybe a red wasp, but it's body is thicker than a wasp, got me on my pointing finger before a basketball game & coach had to tape that finger with my middle finger together so I could even play........ not a fun game that night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





As long as I`ve lived, I loved to mess with guinea and red wasp nests. Poke em with a stick or fishin` pole on the big nests and if it was a small one, grab it real quick and shake the few off. But, I never messed with hornets and yeller jackets. They could fly too fast.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





That`s a red wasp. I forgot to put it on the list. It ranks between the yeller jacket and black wasp.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s a red wasp. I forgot to put it on the list. It ranks between the yeller jacket and black wasp.


I still don't think that is what got me........ I remember Papa calling it a red hornet........... it was big bodied like the baldy but red, dark, dark red, almost black.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Either a hug or some blood pressure meds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha , one hug and a bunch of pills


mrs. hornet22 said:


> What have I come into. We gots tootin, snorin, hollerin and gigglin going on in hea.


How long Mr. Hornet got to be in jail


peanutman04 said:


> What does it rank on the stankin scale?


Bout a 5 on a scale 1 to 10, She knew it though




Nicodemus said:


> As long as I`ve lived, I loved to mess with guinea and red wasp nests. Poke em with a stick or fishin` pole on the big nests and if it was a small one, grab it real quick and shake the few off. But, I never messed with hornets and yeller jackets. They could fly too fast.


Pokin Wasp nest... I'm startin to think you aint right.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Pokin Wasp nest... I'm startin to think you aint right.


 you JUST now coming to that conclusion?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotcha , one hug and a bunch of pills
> 
> How long Mr. Hornet got to be in jail
> Bout a 5 on a scale 1 to 10, She knew it though
> ...



Bugs, snakes, gators, critters of all kinds, were put here for little country boys to mess with. Something to sharpen your senses. Some though, just never grew out of it... 

And I have always loved to fool with something that will hurt you if it gets a chance.



Keebs said:


> you JUST now coming to that conclusion?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Bugs, snakes, gators, critters of all kinds, were put here for little country boys to mess with. Something to sharpen your senses. Some though, just never grew out of it...
> 
> And I have always loved to fool with something that will hurt you if it gets a chance.



Kinda like pokin fun at a Grouchy Admin.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Bugs, snakes, gators, critters of all kinds, were put here for little country boys to mess with. Something to sharpen your senses. Some though, just never grew out of it...
> 
> And I have always loved to fool with something that will hurt you if it gets a chance.


whhhaaaaa.................. 


mudracing101 said:


> Kinda like pokin fun at a Grouchy Admin.


exactamoondo!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Kinda like pokin fun at a Grouchy Admin.





Yea, I reckon so. But I`m harmless.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I reckon so. But I`m _*harmless.*_


 asarattlesnake


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> asarattlesnake


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## T.P. (Sep 18, 2013)

Live from I-85! Downtown Atl! Bloody Krikies, there's some real idiots out here!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Live from I-85!_* Downtown Atl*_! Bloody Krikies, there's some real idiots out here!


nuff said...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2013)

Come on 7pm, been a loooong, buzzy day.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2013)

Did kydawg eva receive that PM?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Bubbette is home and sleeping in the recliner. Lung biopsy results should be back by Friday we hope. Y'all have a good one, we're exhausted.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is home and sleeping in the recliner. Lung biopsy results should be back by Friday we hope. Y'all have a good one, we're exhausted.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2013)

My thoughts are with you guys; Bama!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is home and sleeping in the recliner. Lung biopsy results should be back by Friday we hope. Y'all have a good one, we're exhausted.



Hope everything checks out ok Bama.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> My thoughts are with you guys; Bama!



You get that pm??


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Where did everybody go??


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Is it 5??


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Did i get bus left???


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello... Keebs...


----------



## Crickett (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Guess i'll turn out the lights and go home too, to, two.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



Ahh, you're sneaky.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2013)

Mud is a tryer


----------



## Crickett (Sep 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ahh, you're sneaky.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2013)

Afternoon youngins, my puter done blowed up, wife said I could use hers for 10 minutes. Going to buy met a new one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Mud is a tryer


Dont be hatin.No No:



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, my puter done blowed up, wife said I could use hers for 10 minutes. Going to buy met a new one.



Thats what you get for lettin Billy borrow your computer.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, my puter done blowed up, wife said I could use hers for 10 minutes. Going to buy met a new one.



That must be why come you didn't get the PM


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont be hatin.No No:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what you get for lettin Billy borrow your computer.



I asked him if he backed it up and he said no, but he did back over it one time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Later ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hello... Keebs...





KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, my puter done blowed up, wife said I could use hers for 10 minutes. Going to buy met a new one.





mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll


let's roll!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 18, 2013)

Wishing you and Bubbette the best, rh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is home and sleeping in the recliner. Lung biopsy results should be back by Friday we hope. Y'all have a good one, we're exhausted.



Hope all is well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2013)

How Dee


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How Dee



El Lo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> El Lo


Da wife's cookin brefust for dinner.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 18, 2013)

1 member and 13 guest up in Hera.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Da wife's cookin brefust for dinner.





Got some kind of soup and avocado sammich with cheese


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 1 member and 13 guest up in Hera.



Down to 2 members.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got some kind of soup and avocado sammich with cheese


You goin vegetarian?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You goin vegetarian?



Think she was gettin rid of some leftovers @ my expense


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Might have to throw some potted meat or viennas in da mix


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think she was gettin rid of some leftovers @ my expense


You sure that's an avocado on that bread and not just green fuzzy stuff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure that's an avocado on that bread and not just green fuzzy stuff?



Thankfully, I saw an avocado rind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Mig, you still got your camper?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thankfully, I saw an avocado rind.







Jeff C. said:


> Mig, you still got your camper?


Yep. PM incoming.


----------



## kracker (Sep 18, 2013)

Praying for your wife Bama!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Da wife's cookin brefust for dinner.



I made that the other night!  Gotta use up them eggs! 



Tonight: 

Stromboli with chicken, shrooms, black olives


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 18, 2013)

Good evening everyone. Results are in from the doctors test's.  
No surgery!!!



Meds for LDL and blockages. Spariva for COPD. He said see ya next year.   He was proud of me for giving up the cigs and gave me the high 5. 

I've gain 4 lbs and I am pumped!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 18, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Good evening everyone. Results are in from the doctors test's.
> No surgery!!!
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome to hear Lane. So happy for you and very proud of you.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 18, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That's awesome to hear Lane. So happy for you and very proud of you.




Thank you very much Lea!  I feel better, but I'm going to have to get a second job for the extra groceries!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Good evening everyone. Results are in from the doctors test's.
> No surgery!!!
> 
> 
> ...



That's great to hear, Lane!!!  WTG, on the quitting the cigs.....watch that waistline


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's great to hear, Lane!!!  WTG, on the quitting the cigs.....watch that waistline



Thanks Chief!   My goal is 135 lbs by Christmas..., but it's a long shot for sure.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Good evening everyone. Results are in from the doctors test's.
> No surgery!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats, Laney!
It's hard but don't give in to the urges. I'm a solid 4 months quitter now and i finally have days where i dont think about it. It will happen for you too! 

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. She'sfinally  asleep in bed but i keep going and checking on her every 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2013)

Our prayers are with ya`ll, Brother Robert.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 18, 2013)

Heyya Nick! Did you get that picture I sent you of the watermelon baby?? We got a bunch of them growin'!! 




rhbama3 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone. She'sfinally  asleep in bed but i keep going and checking on her every 30 minutes or so.



Glad she's doin' ok Wobbert 

Hope the tests come back clean!



CONGRATS LANEY!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Heyya Nick! Did you get that picture I sent you of the watermelon baby?? We got a bunch of them growin'!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I`ll check when I turn my phone on!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll check when I turn my phone on!





My luffa is sprouting, too!! I can't wait to see them dry out. 

Found a mouse nest in the garden tonight


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Good evening everyone. Results are in from the doctors test's.
> No surgery!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Good Job Laney, hang in there, you can do it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> My luffa is sprouting, too!! I can't wait to see them dry out.
> 
> Found a mouse nest in the garden tonight





You know me.  

Does it have baby mice in it?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You know me.
> 
> Does it have baby mice in it?



Nope....but I imagine if I left it alone long enough, it might. I set out a mousetrap


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nope....but I imagine if I left it alone long enough, it might. I set out a mousetrap





I like the way you think!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I like the way you think!



Ain't no way I'mma let a mouse eat my goodies! No No:No No:

Gonna call it a night. Rex has a doc appt tomorrow for shots. I hate visits like that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2013)

yep


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep


Go ahead, and close it out Bro!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2013)

I got to wuh......That gonna be close enough


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2013)

BINGO !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I got to wuh......That gonna be close enough





Miguel Cervantes said:


> BINGO !!!


Good night Gentlemen!!


----------

